# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  خطـيررر مره يغغغغرررم مرتين للعرآيس ، وللمتزوجآت ، ولي مقبلآت على الزوآج

## ((( أم مهرة )))

> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 21 /2 / 2012
> مرحبا, الغالية اشحالج, 
> حبيت اشكرج على المنتج الايسي الثلاثي والنتيجة الي ولا اروع واذا ممكن ابا اطلب (البيبي فيس الثلاثي) و (مورد الشفايف) .






> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآيخ 26 / 2 / 2012
> مرحباً الغاليه ام مهاري 
> شحالج حبيبتي و شو علومج ..... 
> 
> من زمان ما حدرت المنتدى و والله من متى وانتي على بالي و ابغي اطلب منج الخلطه بس انشغل وأنسى 
> 
> عاده هالاسبوع تفيجت لانه ريلي بيطلع من الدورة بالخميس وانا محتايه اتعدل واتفرك قبل ما يطلع عشان من يطلع يلقاني عروس 
> 
> ...






> تم إستلام 3 رسائل بتاريخ 27 / 2 / 2011
> في يوم وآحد ( اللهم لك الحمد والشكر وهذا من فضل الله علينا )
> ولنا الشرف في ذلك .. 
> (1)
> 
> والله الله اني بعدني ما استخدمته وتوه وصلني من المندوب والرييييحه خنيييينه وفضيييعه أنا أول مره اشتري شي من المنتدى مع احترامي الشديد لجميع التاجرات أقتنع بشي واحس انه مقصرين بوصفه 
> تسلمين الغاليه واكيد بتحصلين طلبيات كثيره من بعدي لأني بسويلج دعااايه عن تستاهل الشهاده ,,,,
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه والله يوفقج 
> ...





> (2)
> هلا الغلا شحالج
> وصلتني الطلبيه توه والروايح قتاله ها العطر عندج وشو اسمه 
> ان شاء الله بستعمله وبخبرج النتايج
> ومشكوره حبيبتي ان شاء الله تطلع النتايج سريع





> (3)
> هلا الغاليه
> 
> مشكوره ما قصرتي وصلتني الطلبيه اليوم الثاني على طول يوم الخميس
> 
> ودشيت الحمام وسبحت واستخدمتها الصراحه روووعه
> 
> تسلمين ما قصرتي


 :Hamdolleah Emo: 

_____________________




> تم إستلام هذه الرساله
> بتاريخ 21 / 2/ 2011
> السلام علييكم ورحمة الله وبركااته 
> 
> 
> اشحااالج ام مهرة ؟؟ 
> 
> صراااحة رااااااااائع يااااا ام مهرة اناا حبيت اشكرج ع القنبلة الموقوتة اللي صنعتيهاا بايدج النااعمة ،،، صرااحة البوودرة رااائعة بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معنى ،،، حتى من كثر ماااناا وااثقة في منتجاتج طلبت لي 2 من البودرة ،،، وبالنسبة للمجموعة الايسية رااائعة صرااااحة بس استخدمها 3 مراات وكاانت جداا رااائعة ،،، وان شااء الله قريبا رااح اشتري منج بدي الفواح الايسي ومجموعة العطور باذن الله لأن ريحتهم خنينة وخبااال صرااحة ،،، عسااج ع القوة وبننتظر جديدج بفاارغ الصبر ،،،





> تم إستلام هذه الرساله
> بتاريخ 3-1-2011
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> شو اقول ولا شو اقول 
> منتج ولا وحدة تحلم به 
> شي رهييييييييب عجييييييييييب ووصفي له ما يوفيه حقه ولا قدر راعيته 
> يعل بطن من يابج الجنه يا ام مهره 
> ...





> تم إستلام هذه الرساله
> بتاريخ 21/ 2/ / 2011
> ( شــــــــهاده إعـــــــتز فيها )
> 
> السلام عليج ...
> 
> 
> شحآلج ام مهاري ,, ؟
> 
> ...







> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 17 -12 - 2010
> السلام عليكم 
> تسلمين ام مهره الله يحفظج ..... وصلتني المجموعه ... والبارحه اول مرة استخدمها ... بس بصراحه .... ما شاء الله من اول استخدام حسيت بنعوووووووووومه رووووووعه في جسمي ....
> والنتائج اكيد مبشرة بخير وشكلي بطلب منه وااااااايد هههههه
> مشكورة مره ثانيه.....





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 24 - 11- 2010
> معاج ام ابراهيم 
> الطلبيه وصلتني وانا مب اول مره اطلب عنج
> 
> يعني"ما علييييييييج كلاااام المنتج رائع بمعنى الكلمه"
> 
> الله يرزقج من فضله و يبعد عنج عيال الحرام





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 19-11-2010
> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الغاليه وصلتني الطلبيه قبل العيد وطبعا مع انشغال العيد ما قدرت أطرش لج رساله ..
> 
> وصلتني الطلبيه وبصراحه وااااااايد عيبتني ... سواء الزيت أو الكريم المغذي .. حسيته صدق يغير الشعر وهالشي لاحظته على بنتي اللي جربت لها خمس كريمات و أربع زيوت لكن ولا واحد يابلي النتيجه اللي أباها لكن امشط القذله استانست عليه من أول استخدام ..
> 
> والمجموعه الآيسيه كششششششخه وشكلها غاوي كأنها اسكريم هاغن داز خاطرج تاكلينه .. ومن أول استخدام لاحظت فررررررق ما شاء الله تبارك الله عن أحسد عمري ولا أحسد أم مهره عالشغل الغاوي ..
> ...


*ملاحظه هامه عن زبونتنا أم مرايم 77 ونتايج الاولى وبعد مرور شهر*

(1)



> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 8-11-2010
> مرحبا الغاليه .. حبيت اقولج اني استلمت طلبيتي .. ومشكوره ماقصرتي.. وبصراحه كبدايه استعملت المجموعه ووايد روعه ووايد عيبتني ريحتها ونعومة ملمسها اما نتايجها انشاء الله بخبرج عنها يوم بحس اني وصلت للنتيجه المرضيه .. ومره ثانيه مشكوره


(2)


> تاريخ إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 11 - 12- 2010
> مرحبا الغاليه كيف حالج عساج بخير؟؟؟؟
> حبيت اقولج مشكوره وايد على مجموعة الأيسي الثلاثي بصراحه رهيبه ووحدتلي لون جسمي وفتحته بشكل رهيب وايد عيبيني واول ما يخلص بطلب مره ثانيه انشاءالله وبغيت اسالج ما عندج شي حق الويه يفتح لونه ويخوز الهالات اللي تحت العين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> تم إستلام ه هذي رساله بتاريخ 2-11 -2010
> وتم رد عليها بتاريخ 5-11-2010
> هلا الغاليه وغلا 
> حبيت اسالج عن القفازات تبيعينهن بروحهن؟؟ تلاقينهن في ذا بودي شوب من احسن انواع قلفز للجسم..اما بصرااااااااحه منتوجاتج خباااااال ربيعيت معرسه استخدمته وااو
> انا ان شاء الله يوم بعرس باخذ من عندج ان شاء الله مايتفووت بس حبيت اسالج؟؟؟ امري ..بكم كل المنتوجات مع بعض عسب حق عرووس الصابونات والوشونات والمجموعه والعطورات كل المنتوجات الي عرضتيهن ؟؟ ع حسب طلب ..؟





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 3-6
> السلام عليكم الغاليه انا حابه اشكرج على المجموعة الايسكريميه الي بصراحه اكثر من روووووووووووووعه ،حتى قمت استخدمها كل يوم تقريبا وان شاء الله برد بطلب منج مرة ثانيه





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 3-6-2010
> صبحج الله بالخير يالغالية ... 
> 
> فالبداية حبيت اشكرج جزيل الشكر على توصيل الطلب في الوقت المحدد واشكر الأخت أم محمد على اتصالها وسؤالها... 
> 
> وثاني شئ تسلم يمناج على هالمنتج الروعة .. طبعا أم خلووودي ملقوفة ما صدقت يوصل المنتج وسيييييييييييده سبوح .. واتبعت الخطوات المطلوبة ...
> وطبعا النتايج ما تظهر من أول استخدام بس أنا حسيت الفرق في ويهي الصراحة عقب السبوح تم طول اليوم منور وبشرتي
> اسوت طريه وحلوة وبوافيج بآخر المستجدات والتطورات بعد عدة استخدامات ... 
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 29-3-2010
> مرحبا أم مهرة 
> استخدمت مجموعتج الأيسي وعجبتني واااااااااااايد 
> وارتحت لها ....
> حابة أشتري من الكريم لأنه بسرعة يخلص عني وأريد 2 تبيعينه بروحة ...
> وسلمتي الغالية





> تم إستلام هذي رساله ع العام 
> بتاريخ 29-3-2010
> السلام عليكم ام مهره...
> الصراحه صدقتي يوم قلتي هذا المنتج ( كنز) بمعنى الكلمه بسم الله ماشاء الله عليج ..منتج عالي الجوده واحلى بعد من المنتجات العالميه... والله على ما اقول شهيد...الصراحه استخدمت منتجات بس مثل المنتج مالج ماشفت ولا سمعت رهيييييييييييب خطيييييييييير عجييييييييييييب طرررررررر شو بعد اقول عليه.. لو اقول اللي في خاطريه ما بتكفي الصفحه من فرحتي في هذا المنتج اللي صدقتي يوم قلتي عليه ..>> منتج خطيرر وبراق يخليج شروات الحرير وعيون بوشباب عليج بطيرر <<.. ‏كلامج كله صح مش اعلانات فاضيه...هذا المنتج الصراحه من استخدمته من اول مره خلى جسمي حرير وريحته تهبل وتخبل ومن كثر ما حبيت ريحته ماظهرت من الحمام هههههههههههههه بطيت اتفرك الصراحه استمتعت بريحته اللي تخبل وعقب ما خلصت وطلعت من الحمام ريلي لاحظ النور اللي طلع مني والريحه الرهيييييييبه ههههههه صدق ...وفي اليوم الثاني قالي شو سويتي في عمرج ..قلتله شو قصدق ..قالي شو هذي النعومه والريحه الرهيبه ..هههههههه استانست حتى ريلي لاحظ ومن هذاك اليوم وانا ما بفارق هذا المنتج الخطير ..وشكرا لج يا ام مهره الصراحه غدا الاستحمام فيه متعه واستفاده والله يخليج لاهلج وعيالج ويبعد عنج العين والحسد انشاء الله..^_^





> تم إستلام هرساله بتاريخ 
> 25-2-2010
> فرحتيني والله وايد حتى مش عارفة شو اطلب لانه اخر طلبية طلبتها خلصت بس الحين ان شاء الله بطلب 2 من المجموعة الايسية من كريم و صابون وسكراب ما عليه يام مهرة اتحمليني لانه ما شاء الله الشغل العدل لازم عليه طلب ونا صدق صبرت  هاهاهاا وبعد ابغي مجموعة الشعر كلها من الدهان و الكريم وحمام الزيت و ماااااااا يامررررر عليج عدوووو ان شاااااااااء الله والله اني ادعيلج من قلبي يام مهرة والله شاهد خاصة يوم اشوف النتايج الحلوة وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج و مشكككووووورررة و موفقة يا رب





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 22-3-2010
> هلا ام مهره حبيبتي وصلتني الطلبيه وعندي كمن استفسااار..
> 
> طرشت لام محمد بس شكلها مشغوله ماردت علي فقلت بسألج؟؟
> الزيت دهنتبه شعري وعقب حطيت المغذي صح الطريقه والا وخليتهن يمكن 4 ساعات والا غلط اللي سويته؟؟؟
> استخدمهن رباااااعه والا كل شي اروحه؟؟
> 
> استخدمت الخلطه لاسكريميه روووووووووووووعه السكراااب والكريم بس الصااابون عادي بس اتخبلت ع السكرااااااااااااااااب جناااااااااان والكريم ولااروع من حلاتهن فمت امدحهن لاهلي *__________*
> .......السموووووووووووحه ع الازعاااااااج وياريت اتردين علي بسرعه لاكووووون خابصه الدنيا هههههههههه





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 14 -2 - 2010
> أحلى سلام لأحلى أم مهرة في العالم كله
> حبيبتي بغيت اطلب المره ثانيه المجموعة الايسكريمية عدد 3 وزيت امشط القذلة عدد1 ومغذي عدد 1 طبعا انا طلبت على طوووووول 
> من غير مقدمات لان منتجاتج ماعليها كلام و الله يوفقج ويزيدج من حلاله





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 7- 1 - 2010
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
> مراحب اختي ،، ام مهرة ،،، ارجوو رد لضرور ولستلام طلب الأسرع
> 
> حبيت اطلب منج للمرة الثانية لانه لا غنى عن الصابون الايس كريمي ،،، تسلم يدج يااربي ،،،وسكراب والكريم من العيازه ما ستخدمه وبعده ما خلص المهم بغيت اطلب 3 من الصابونة الايسكريمية ومغذي الشعر لمنتج إمشط القذله ،، للعلم ام مهرة انا تقريبا مخلص عندي الصابون ،، وما اعرف يمر يوم الا اغسل ويهي منه ،،، فما اتخيل اعيش من دووون هالصابون وربي الشاهد علي ... فعشان جيه مستعجلة ،، وسوري حبيبتي اذا طولت عليج





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 25-6-2009
> ع صفحة هذا رابط وع العام 
> 
> مرحبا ام مهرة
> 
> الصراحة اريد اشكرج ع هالمنتج الرائع...مجموعة الايسكريمي
> في البداية كنت مترددة اطلب قلت يمكن شرات باقي المنتجات في المنتدى يمكن ما ينفع..وقلت السعر مبالغ فيه....
> بس من كثر ما اشوف ردود العضوات والمدح تشجعت وجازفت وطلب منج المجموعة
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ
> 26-5-2009
> السلام عليكم...
> 
> شحالج غناتي؟
> 
> فديتج من اخذت منج الاغراض آخر شهر 3 وانا لين يومج منتظمة
> عليهن واليوم بخبرج بتجربتي عن كل شي أخذته منج..
> 
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 31/3/2009
> تسلمى ام مهر ع الخلطات عينى 
> صج روووووووعه و رحتها اروع 
> تسلم ايدج سلام حبببتى





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ
> 25/3/2009
> السلام عليكم الغاليه 
> انا استخدمت مجموعه الايس كريميه وصج صج يا ام مهره رووووووووووووعه بصراحه انجاز اهنيج عليه
> واستخدمت كريم الشفايف والكل يسالني شو سويت بشفايفي نعومه ولووون ولا اروع
> الله يعطيج العافيه يارب وينولج اللي فخاطرج ويرزقج جنته ورضاه
> ويبارك في عيالج وريلج





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ 
> 24/3/2009
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> حبيت أشكرج عيني على مجموعة الآيسي كريمي
> واااااااايد روعة من كثر ما حبيتها أول 3 أيام استخدمتها متتالية
> 
> بعدين خفت تخلص عني قلت بستخدمها يوم و يوم لأ
> و الأكيد اني أدعي لج
> 
> حبوبة ما عليج أمر بغيت لتبييض الأسنان و توريد الشفايف





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> 26/3/2009
> 
> شو أخبارج يالغالية أن شاء الله تكونين بالف صحة وخير غناتي 
> كلمة شكر شوي عليج والله صراااااااااااااااااااااحه من استخدمة المجموعه الايسيه وأنا أدعيلج بكل خير والله تستاهلين وزوووووووووووووود صراحه كلمة روووووووووووعه شوي عليه تسلمي لي يالغلا من كل شر والله يوفقج دنيا وأخره عزيزتي





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ
> 17/3/2009
> السلام عليج عزيزتي حبيت اشكرج غناتي علي الايس كريمي رووووووووووووعه والله الصابون الصراحه من اول استخدام يبيض ويعطي نعومه حلووووووووووة انا الحينه ما استغني عنه كل يوم استخدمه والسكراب بعد جنان بس حبيت اسالج عن البريم يشيل تشققات الحمل انا استخدمه كل يوم با اليل صج يعطي نعومه للجسم وتستمر الي ثاني يوم استخدام بس بسالج بعد غناتي عادي استخدمه علي بطني اثناء الحمل ردي عي عزيزتي وحبيت اطلب للمره ثانيه





> تم استلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 5/3/2009
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> اسميني انا سويت الشغله مرتين ...
> 
> انا ندمانه اني ماشفت مواضيعج كلهم ...
> 
> اليوم وصلتني طلبيه الايسي واليوم شفت موضوعج عن امشط القذله لوووووووووووووول كشخه تسميتج للمنتج الصراحه ...
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 2/3/2009
> 
> مرحبااا ام مهرة^^ انا طلبت سكرابي الأيسي وهذي تجربتي 
> 
> المقشر بصراحة وااااااااااو!! خبال روعةة واحلى من بودي شوب بعد^.^ بنات انصحكن تاخذنه ولاتترددن 
> انا استخدمته يمكن المرة 4 او الخامسة مادري ناسية! المهم ربيعتي لاحظت على ويهي وقالت انتي مسوية تشقير؟ ماشاء الله ويهج منور وحلوو طالع مب مثل قبل!!! وقلت الله يخلي ام مهرة فديتها والله الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في كل شيء وحبيت اطلب للمره ثانيه ودايم إن شاء الله 
> مجموعة الأيسي كامله + سكرابي





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> ع العام بتاريخ 20/2/2009
> هـلا أم مهرة
> 
> أنا من فترة بسيطة استخدمت مجموعة الأيسي الثلاثي رهيبة و نتايج فورية على كل المناطق الغامقة بجسمي ...
> 
> مشكووووورة على تعاملج الغاوي و ربي يوفقج





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 31/1/2009
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
> 
> تقريبا الطلبية وصلت من شهر .. وانا ماكانت عندي اي فرصة عشان أشكرج .. لاني انشغلت ف بيتي اليديد.. والطلبية وصلت ف بيتي اليديد ..
> ^_^ واعتمد المجموعة الايس كريمية ف حمامي < وانتي بكرامة <<
> 
> كمجموعة رئيسية .. وبصرااااحة ما اعرف شو اقولج ..
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ 
> 2/2/2009
> هلا الغاليه
> 
> شحالج 
> 
> بصراحه الخلطه رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤعه فوق ماتصورت من نعومه صح مافتح لون بشرتي وايد بس توني مستخدمتنه بس يعطي نتايج حلوه وريحه رووعه بالذات السكراب رؤعه شوي عليه بصراحه 
> هههههههه وشوفي دعايتي عاد والله مابقى حد ماخبرته من اول يوم 
> 
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله
> 4/2/2009
> السلام عليكم الغالية اشحالج ان شالله بخيييييييير 
> مشكووووووووووووورة واااااااااااااايد
> حبيبتي وصلني الايسي البارحة الفليل واستانست وااايد علية وعلى ريحته الخبااااااال 
> بس تدرين بقولج شي بتضحكين عليه اول ما رحت ركض اتسبح اكتشفت وانصدمت ان الماي مادري بلاه مقطوووووع خخخخخخخخ بس اليوم جربته والصراحه روووووووووعة اشكرج من كل قلبي 
> 
> وداعة الرحمن و الله يحفظج من الشر والعين





> تم استلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 
> 7/1/2009
> مررحبــا الغـلا ..
> 
> وصلـت طلبـيتي الأسبـوع اللي طاف .. وكنت طالبهـ مجموعتين من الآيسي
> واليـوم استعملـتهـ ^^
> 
> وابصراحهـ كلمة رهيييييب اشويهـ عليهـ .. صدق خبااااااال والرييــحهـ مووت ..
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 10-2-2009
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ...
> 
> هلاااا اختي ام مهره .. أخباارج ؟؟
> الحمدلله وصلت الطلبيه و استخدمتها مرتيين وماا شااءا الله من اول مره كانت النتايج نعووومه زي الحرير ...
> 
> ان شااء الله اول ما يخلص الي عندي بطلب غيره ووخواتي يوم شافوني قالوا يبون المجموعه ..
> ...





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ 
> 23/12/2008
> مراحب ام مهرة
> وصلتني حبيبتي الطلبية اليوم الصبح واستخدمتها والنتيجة روعة بالرغم من اني كنت متخوفة لانه بشرتي حساسة وتتاثر من اخف الاشياء بس الصراحة تستاهلين النجاح اللي وصلتيله الله يوفقج





> تم استلام هذي رساله بتاريخ 
> 25/12/2008 
> أم مهره
> 
> مرحبا الغاليه شحالج..ربج بخير
> 
> بصراحه بدون مجامله..أنا ولا مره جربت اخذ من المنتدى أي خلطه ماحب استخدم لبشرتي أي شي بس تحمست وايد لما قريت تجارب البنات
> قلت بجربها مادري ليش تحمست
> وبصراحه صارلي مرتين وأنا مستخدمه هالخلطه وبصراحه ماعليها كلام
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 5/8
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اهلين خيتو ,.شخبارج؟ ان شاء الله بخير
> 
> الصراحه ماكذبو البنات يوم مدحو مجموعه الايس كريمي الحرير صدق روعه وكل الكلام الي قالوه عنه صدق وانا الحين صار لي اسبوعين وجسمي تفتح لونه شوي مب وايد ونعوومه رهيبه وان شاء الله بستمر عليه الين مايفتح مره ويتوحد لون جسمي 
> 
> انزين..
> بغيت منج تحجزي لي زيت امشط القذله + وبودرة شفايف الحب للاسنان + والقلفز ..
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 20/8
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اشكرج وايد وايد الصراحة على هاي الجموعة وانا الصراحة جربتها واستفدت اكثر شي من الصابون لانه وايد فادني واحس بالتغير بلون جسمي وتحسن لونه تسلم هالدين وراعيته الله لايحرمنا منج والصراحة ابغي اطلب ثلاث علب من الصابون هاي المرة لاني احس اني مااقدر استغنى عنه





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 12/8
> هلا فديتج شحالج 
> أنا طلبت من عندج مجموعه الايسكريمي وايد روعه وايد عيبتني الصراحه 
> وخلص من عندي لو سمحتي فديتج طرشيلي واحد ثاني 
> 
> والسموحه منج فديتج





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ((( أم مهرة )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RO0O7 RAK
> 
> ...








المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) تذكري أن الله يراك 




> مراحب ام مهرة ,, شخبارج الغالية 
> حبيت اطلب منح للمرة الثالثة الصابون من منتج الأيسي الحريري لأني ما استغنى عنه ويسلمووو مقدما





> تم استلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 22/2/2009
> هلالالالالالالالا حبيبتي ام مهااري
> 
> فديتج ابشرج وصلتني طلبيتي الي طلبتها منج من فترة 
> 
> المجموووعة الايسية 
> 
> صاارااحة شهادتي فيج مجروووحة فديتج
> ...







> مرحبا ام مهره 
> 
> حبيت اخبرج عن تجربتي للمجموعة الايسكريمية ^_^
> 
> الصراحه انا كنت وايد متحمسه و اول ماوصلتني الاغراض على طول شلي اغراضج ودشي اتسبحي 
> 
> طبعا من اول مره يبين الفرق في نعومة الجسم 
> 
> انا تقريبا اليوم رابع مره استخدمه من خذته يعني يوم بيوم ..
> ...





> وهذ طلبيتي من ((( أم مهـــــــرة ))) فديتها
> 
> 
> خذت من عندها المجموعة الأيسكريمية وعطـــر الآيسي وقفازات ذى بودي شوب
> 
> بصراحه روووووعه وما قصرت هي ووكيلة أعمالها أم محـــــــمد بصراحة قمة فالذوق والتعامل 
> 
> جزااااااااااااهم الله كل خيـــــــــر





> *:
> :
> 
> مرحباا
> 
> شحالج ام مهره
> 
> صار لي مرتين من استخدمت المجموعة 
> 
> ...





> *.
> .
>  
> 
> وصـلـــــت وصلــــت طلبيـــــتي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> مرحبا ام مهره
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه...........انا عن نفسي ما جربت منتجاتك....بس اختي اشترة المجموعه الاسكريميه.... وتقول انها رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه و على قولتها هذا "كنز" ههههههههههه ... وان شاء الله يكون النا تعامل معاج.... الله يوفقج ان شاء الله...
> 
> في امان الله






> وصلتني الطلبيه،، مشكوووره وتكفي ريحة كيسة الأغراض الخنينه إلي ترد الروح





> فديتج وصلتني الطلبية اليوم الصبح وعلى طول استخدمتها عن جد روعة.. تسلمين وراح اوافيج بالنتايج اول باول.. والعطر جناان واااااااايد حلو.. عجبني بصراحة.. وتسلمييين يالغالية





> السلام عليكيم 
> يا بنات وحريم ان اليوم بشهد شهادة ببرى ذمتى فيها والله ثم والله انة الرمسة اللى بقولها بيحاسبنى عليها رب العالمين 
> الشكر الله ثم لج يا الغالية ام مهاررررى 
> على المنتج الايسكريمي والله يوم بتسبحين وانتو بكرامه كنج مسويه حمام مغربي شو النظافه شو النعومه وتحسين ان جسمج يتوحد لونه وانا والله كانت فيني خطوط الحمل والحمدالله راحت وصدقوني اللي بتجرنه ما بتندم ولا بتستغنى عنه وهذي شهاده بيحاسبني عليها ربي
> الغلية ام مهرررررررررة اللة يطول عمرج ويرزقج با الرزق الحلال 
> على هذا الشى اللى ابدعتى فية ما شاء اللة عليج 
> واللة انى من استخدمتة لين الحين ما رحت الصالون علشان اسوى حمام مغربى 
> نعم انة يغنيج عنة والاخت دلال كتبة انة الواحد كل ما يستخدمة ما يملة وانا 
> اقل لها صدقتى اختى فى ها الكلام 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مرحبا ختيه ام مهره ... الحينه كملت قريب لاسبوع مع المجموعه اللي صدق انها اسكريميه .. والحمدلله من اول استخدام نعوومه روعه جني مسويه حمام مغربي .. واليوم, ثالث استخدام لي وانا امبوني مستاذيه من الحبوب الصغار اللي يستون من الشعر الي ينبت تحت اليلد بس ماشالله كل مالهن ويختفن .. وركبيه بدن يبيظن "احم احم انا من قوم بو ركب سود" معنه يمبي فاتح لكن الحمدلله بدا يتوحد لون جسمي ..
> 
> والله لو جدامي حبيتج عراسج على هالمنتج الحلو .. والاسلوب الاحلى اللي ينشرا بملايين ولا يسدنه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهـــــرزاد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هذي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى .. لكني زبونة من فترة لا باس فيها .. 
> 
> ومن فترة كنت طالبة من أم مهرة مجموعتها الآيس كريمية .. وبودرة الأسنان وعطر شفايف النسائي ... 
> 
> ...


 


> تعااااااااااااااااااااااالن اناااا بخبركن .... شو خذت وشو جربت بسرررررررررررررررعه 
> 
> 
> اول باادي ... جربت kiss me ويمييي يمييييييي ع الطعم .......... اول شي مغري وريحته روووووووووعه وثمي وررررردي ويوم احطه احطه بصبعي الصغييرر والله حتى انه صبعي يغدي لوونه وردي ع احمررررر وصدق انه ملفت ..... حتى قمت اعظظ براطمي وألوووص منه خخخخخخخخخخ وصدق حسيت انهن انتفخن شويه او استوى فيهن بروووز لأنه ثميه صغييير بس يوم احطه يبرزهن ....... حتى اني طووول الوقت مجاابله المنظره واطااالع واعظظ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> اممم وجربت مجموعة الأيسكريم .. بس مره وحده .. وقفت لظروووف .. بس من بااجر بيبتدي الجد وبستمر علييهااا ....... وطبعاً مثل ماقالن غيري ,, عن الريييحه حدث ولا حرج ريييييييحة الفراااوله .. يعني ترقدييين وريحتج تفوووح فراااااااااوله ........ وتحسييين بالنظااافه والنقاااااء وهذاا انااا بس مره وحده استخدمتهااا
> 
> وهيه صدق بغييت اخبرككن ... يوم استخدمت هالمجموعه ع ويهي ........ تبوون الصدق ....... بين الإشراااق والنظااره ع ويهيييي وحسيت به صااااااااااافي ونظييييييييييف واناا بشرتيه دهنيه لكني لاحظت لمعة النظااافه عليييه ماشاء الله ... بس من طلعت من الحماام لاحظه الفرق وتمنييت انه بشرتيه اتم ع طووول جييه ........ 
> 
> ...





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
> 
> حبيبتي ام مهرة و الله ماعرف شو الكلام اللى يوفيج حقج !!
> 
> المهم اعتقد كل اللى تعامل معاج و شاف ردودج يشاركني نفس الاحساس ^_^
> 
> حبيت اطمنج ان المجموعة الثانية وصلتني من كم يوم 
> 
> و امس بديت فيها .. ومثل ماقلتي الخلطات هالمرة نقدر نستخدمها على الويه بعد 
> ...






> انا صراحة يوم أبا ادلع عمري زيادة 
> 
> اتسبح بالمجموعة الايسكريمية .. تحسين عمرج في حديقة ستروبيري
> 
> ام مهرة ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من كل حلال وطيب
> 
> والله انج فنانة وشغلج فنان ..
> 
> لا عدمناااااااااااااااااج





> هلااااا فدييييييييييييييتج الطلبيييييييه وصصصصصصصصللللللت
> تعرفين اول مايا الكيس فاحت الريحه في البيت خخخخخ
> امي استخفت ع الريحه تقول ابا اشوف شو في الكيس
> عاااااد امي تمت تتفداااااااااااااج وتتفداااااااااااج خخخخخخخخخ
> فديتج والله .. ماشالله كل شي مرتب وها يدل ع ذوقج فديتج
> ربي يخلييييج ان شالله
> 
> بغيت اسالج عن دهن العود او العطر ؟؟؟
> شو اسمه .. ابا اشترييييييييييييه يعلني ماخلا منج
> ...





> الصراحه االمجموعه ماعليها كلام،،
> 
> وكلمة رووووووووعه قليله في حقها
> 
> تسلم ايدج يالغاليه،،





> امس جربت الايسكريمي شو خطيييييييييييييير والله الشاهد ان فحياتي ماجربت مجموعة كاملة للجسم اطلعني بالهصورة
> 
> والله أحس عمري شرات الزبدة نعومة ولا نعومة اليهال
> والله انصدمت فحياتي مامر علي اسكراب بهالصورة ويا سلام عالصابون خاطري اكله
> بالتوفيق حبيبتي





> عنـد أم مهــاري لا تفكــرن ولا تحتــارن ,, خــذن وأنتن مغمضــات عيـــونكن
> المجموعه الآيس كريم خطير بصراحه وزين اني كفشته خخخخخخخ
> يا عســا ربي يسعدها والله تستاهلين الخــير
> 
> واسمحيـــلي لأني غثيتـــج ووووايــد بأسئلتي واستفســاراتي قبل ما أخذ الزيت عنــج 
> 
> بسـم الله ومـا شــاء الله .. صج نعــم التـاجرة,, أخلاق وطولة بــال ما عليها كــلام
> 
> ربي يوفقــج يارب






> هلا والله بام مهره وصلتني المجموعة وصراحه ريحتها تجنن اليوم بجربها ومن اول ما شميت ريحتها قلت يا بخته ريلي بستويلة ايس كريم
> ومشكوره فديتج ع الهدايا 
> الغالية حبيت اسالج عن المعجون كيف استخدمه احطه روحه ولا مع ماي ولا شو السالفه اسمحيلي فديتج اول مره اجرب هذه الاشياء العجيبه ورب البيت عجب...
> 
> وحبيت اقولج عن ام محمد صراحه رمستها واسلوبها في التعامل يخبل تخلي الوحدة تستنه ع البضاعة شهر ما مشكله المهم هي ما تتكدر 
> السموحه






> الســــــــــــــــــــلام علـــــــــــــــيكم 
> أنا اختكم ريماس 
> وحابه أشكر شكر الكبير على المجموعه الآيس كريميه حسيت بالفروال تمشي ع جسمي يا بنات مثل سحر ريحه ونعومه وكل شي واحلى من الحلوووو أما عن صابون ما شاء الله أمسى بايته في سلة فواكه مشمش مكس بفواكه حريري ع الجسد وريليه أول مره يتحسسبي بهالمسس متمتع لأخر درجه في حياتي ما حسيت بريليه جذيه بصراحه قمة الوناسه وربي شاهد ع ما قوله
> متخببببببببببببببببببل عليه عقب ما استخدمه ( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ ) والله والله العظييييييييييم يا بنات انه اليوم نشرت المدرسه اليوم والكل ينتشدنيه عن صليق لي أصلقه والبياض ونعووومه كل ساعه امسك يدنيه لا لا لا لا مستحيل من خمس تيام وراى ما حد مدحني هالمدح أم مهاري الله يخليج ألنا ولا يحرمنا منج مجموعج هذي قمة ع قمه ونتي قمه ما يعل عليج و يخسسسسسي الحمام المغربي و من عد ما رحت حرمت ما عدي باب صالون وما قول بالأخيررر غير ربي يحفظج ويباركلج في رزقج آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين أم مهره الله يخليج سوي محل خاص لج نخافج تختفين عن الانظار وين بنلقج عقب إذ خلص علينا ورقم أم محمد بخزنه
> ومستحيل اتخلى عن هالمجموعه ما توقعته بهشي نسيت اقول تغليفج وريحة الكيسه مسكته تجننننننننننن والله يا أم انج تجنين الواحد 
> وتسلم ام محمد ما قصرت ويانا سلامي عليه نترقب مفآجأتج سحريه بسررررررررعه الله يخليج متسعيله على جديدج مع سلامه يالحريريه
> وأغلى من الحرير
> أم سالم





> أم مهرة ماعليها كلام أغراضها آخر فنتكة والريحة عجيييييييييييييييييييييبة 
> ياخي انا حبيت هالانسانة وتعاملها لا يعلى عليه فديتها والله 
> اتريا ذوقج بالعطر والدخون حبيبتي 
> والمجموعة الايس كريمية صدق عجيبة مع اني كنت مترددة في البداية 
> بس انشالله دوم باخذ منه





> هلااااا فدييييييييييييييتج الطلبيييييييه وصصصصصصصصللللللت
> تعرفين اول مايا الكيس فاحت الريحه في البيت خخخخخ
> امي استخفت ع الريحه تقول ابا اشوف شو في الكيس
> عاااااد امي تمت تتفداااااااااااااج وتتفداااااااااااج خخخخخخخخخ
> فديتج والله .. ماشالله كل شي مرتب وها يدل ع ذوقج فديتج
> ربي يخلييييج ان شالله
> 
> بغيت اسالج عن دهن العود او العطر ؟؟؟
> شو اسمه .. ابا اشترييييييييييييه 
> ...






> رووووووووووووووووووووعه يا أم مهره الآيس كريمي
> والله من كثر ما تخبلت عليه وع ريحته بغيت آكلها زين ما توهقت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يزاج الله ألف خير





> وصلتني طلبية ام مهره ما شا الله الريحه تنشم وهو في الجيس فتحته شو الروايح الزينه ببتدي فيه من اليوم صراحه يشجع من شكله شرات الايس كريم على البشره والاهم من كل هذا اسلوب التعامل والحرص على وصول الطلبيه الله يوفقج ام مهره في تجارتج
> 
> توني مجربه مجموعه الايس كريم شو نعومه شو حلاه والاحلى من كل هذا لما تحطينه تحسين بمتعه احس اني ما اروم انقطع عنه شعور عجيب بعد استخدامه جنج عروس والاحلى من كل ها الريحه اللي تشل الدنيا بعد ما تطلعين من الله يعزكم الحمام
> 
> 
> ماشا الله ام مهره ايدج تتلف بحرير صراحه لي 3 ايام مستخدمته الحق ينقال رهيب المنتج





> اخيرا رجعت بعد استخدام المنتج باسبوعين صراحه في قلبي اشياء ابي اقولها وهو مب مدح بالمنتج وصاحبته بس والله انه هالانسانه ما اعرفها قبل ولا لي علاقه عشان اشهر بمنتجها بس صراحه بعد الاستخدام للمنتج تغيرت بشرتي 360 درجه 
> بالنسبه لبشره ويهي وااااايد تغيرت رغم اني من المهتمات بالكريمات وهالسوالف وما اقبل اي شي احطه على ويهي والله انه منتجها احلى عن منتج لابريري بالكافيار اللي ب الالاف بمليون مررررررررره بشرتي تحولت شرات الياهل احسها صارت تتنفس 
> اما الجسم اول شي بقولكم قصتي ويا البريسميه بدايه انا متبعه رجيم معين ونزلت فيه تقريبا 10 كيلو طبعا بدت تطلع الاسترتشر مارك ما خليت زبده كاكاو ولا زيتوت ولا كريمات ومب اي كريمات كلها معروفه عالميا ما جربتها امس اطلعها الا احس انها بدت تختفي والسبب البريسميه 
> مقشر القراوله والصابون للجسم بعد استخدامه تحسين بانتعاش وحيويه 
> الله يبارك لج يا ام مهره اهم شي من كل هذا الاخلاق في التعامل مع الزبونات وما قصرت ام محمد صراحه روعه في الاخلاق يكفيني الا رمستها شو محلاتها صراحه انا اتعمد اسال عن طلبيتي عشان ارمسها من الاخلاق الحلوه اللي فيها شرات ام سعيد في فريج
> هههه ام مهره حليلها ام سعيد محلاته رمستها فديتها والنسبه لعطر فواح ريلي تخبل من الريحه مشا الله اما المجموعه مستحيل استغنى عنها خلاص صارت من ضمن اللسته الشهريه بس اللي يقهر التوصيل وايد يخيسون البضاعه عندهم لين توصل تاخذ باليومين وهي بالعين ما يوصلونها ما ادري ليش






> .............مرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ا الســـــــــــــــاع................
> 
> هلا هلا بام مهااااااري الغاليه خشمج><
> 
> فديت رووحج ياام مهاااري الله يخليج ومشكوووووووره ويزااج الله خير انتي وام محمد الي مااقصرت في المدح والكلام الي يخلي الواااحد مااينسى ام مهره ومنتجاتها... 
> 
> الحمدلله يام مهاااري انيه عرفتج انتي غيرتي ستاايل حيااتيه وخليتي جسميه 
> مااااشي شراااته ياليت الجسم بس ....
> 
> ...






> أول شي حبيت اشكرج 
> وقولج ما فيج حييييله
> وصلتني طلبيه المميزه بصراحه 
> من ناحية ترتيب وريحه مسكته
> عطر الآيس والله والله إن ريحته روووووعه
> والله ما اجامل لدرجه ان ريحته فايحه في الحجرة..
> وبجرب الباقي وبردلج خبره
> تسلمين الغاليه والله يوفقج ان شاءالله..







> مرحبااااااا أم مهاري،،، 
> 
> الغاليه شحالج؟؟؟؟؟
> حبيت أقولج اني رحت ارامكس وخذت الطلبيه عنهم ،، بصراحه وايد تعبت لين ما وصلتني الطلبيه ،،، صرت ما أحب اشتري من المنتدى والسبب هذا والله وااااايد طلبت وكله يتأخرون علي ،، بس انتي ما طولتي وايد ....
> 
> المهم حبيت اقولج استخدمت الخلطه الايس كريميه عن جد روعه وحسيت عمري جني طالعه من حماااااام مغربي ،، والعطر إذا شي كلمه اكبر من كلمة روعه فبعد شوي عالعطر ،، والبودره مالت الاسنان اللي عايبني فيه ريحته حلوه وايد ودي لو آكلها ،، ،، وكريم الشفايف شوي ريحته حاره ... بس روعه نشيت الصبح أحس شفايفي رويانه....
> 
> 
> تسلم يديج الغاليه ويعطيج العافيه على التغليف الحلو ،،، 
> ...







> ما شاء الله على هالمجموعة الراااائعة ،، 
> والله نظااااااااااااااافه من الخاطر .. ^_^ ولين الحين استعمل .. 
> بس اعاتب عمري لاني ما استخدمه بانتظام يعني 3 مرات في الاسبوع ،، 
> ان شاء الله ببدى من اليوم ^_^ .. استخدمه بانتظام .. 
> 
> بس ما شاء الله من اطلع من الحمام تكرمووون احس عمري فريش ونظيفة وريحتي حلوة .. 
> ومن غير النعووووووووووووومة يا سلااااااااام .. 
> 
> والله هالمنتج روووعهـ ^_^ .... 
> ...






> أم مهره اشكرج اول شي على المنتج الحلو .. الخطير ، الصراحة انا مب مصدقة لين الحين ، ما خليت كريم في الجمعية ما خذته عشان يحمي بشرتي و ينعمها و يبيضها و يخليها صافية ، هالمنتج غيرلي حياتي ، الكل يسألني عن سر بياضي . 
> اميه جربت بعد المنتج و عيبتها النتايج 
> اشكرج أم مهره من كل خاطريه 
> 
> و اشكرج بعد على تعاملج الحلو معايه 
> و اسلوبج الكشخة 
> 
> ربي يرزقج من حلاله ويسعدج في حياتج و يبعد عنج الشرور





> مرحبا ام مهره
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه...........انا عن نفسي ما جربت منتجاتك....بس اختي اشترة المجموعه الاسكريميه.... وتقول انها رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه و على قولتها هذا "كنز" ههههههههههه ... وان شاء الله يكون النا تعامل معاج.... الله يوفقج ان شاء الله...
> 
> في امان الله






> مرحبا الغالية ام مهرة امس وصلتنى مجموعة الايس كريم بصراااااااحة كلمة رررررررررروعة اشوى عليها جربت المجموعة اول ماوصلتنى ولحظت الفرق احس ان جسمى يلمع لان بشرتى بصراحة وايد جافة مافاد فيها لكريمات الا مجموعة ام مهرة والشاهد الله انى مااجامل هذا بصوب وتعامل المندوبة ام احمد بصوب قمت الذوق والتعامل ويا الزباين بصراحة اشكرش واشكر مندوبتش ام احمد ونتظر المزيد والله يحفظش من كل شر وبسوى لش دعاية عند الربع انشا الله والسموووووووحة





> مرحبا ام مهره 
> 
> حبيت اشكرج ع العطور غناتي .. سرت واستلمتهن اليوم لانهم الصراحخ لوعولي بجبدي كل يوم يتصلونبي عسب ايبون لي العطور بسسسس تعرفين مافيه صبر ع عطورج .. 
> رايي بالعطور 
> 
> كالعااااااااده شفايف روووووووووووووووعه 
> وفواح حلووو ومركز بس شفايف بعد الاحلى خخخخخخ 
> 
> ياي مووووول مانفع اسوي دعايا .. 
> ...





> تسلمين والله على هذا المنتج الراااااائع واشكر ام محمد على كلامها وتعاملها اللي كان ويايه في منتهى الذوق والروعة بس حبيبتي مثل ما اتخبلو البنات على الريحة اللي كانت على التغليفة شو روعة كل يوم اشمها ماشاءالله روعة حبيت اعرف هل هذا عطر ينباع منه اذا كان عطر فديتج حبيت اطلب منه واعرف سعره كم والف الف شكر على خدمتج السريعة






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> وصلتني الطلبية اليوم روووعه
> 
> باين انه شغل مرتب وحلو والريحة ممممممم جنان بس بعدني ماجربت
> 
> جزاج الله خير ووفقج في تجارتج





> وصلتني طلبيتج يالغالية
> 
> بصراااحة استخدمته وتخبلت عليه ووااااايد روعة حتى إنه نعم جسمي وريحته خباال...
> 
> حتى ريلي بعد ما تسبحت شم ريحتي ويقووول واااايد حلوة... وريحة الحمام ما يحتاج كل ما أدخل أشم ريحته
> 
> 
> تسلمين يالغالية وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله...
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووورة مرة ثانية





> مبارك عليج الشهر الغاليه 
> شحالج عساج بخير ..
> الصراحه المجموعه الايس كريميه وايد روعه تلمع الجسم وتخليه ناعم 
> يسلمووو الغاليه ع الخلطه 
> بغيت اعرف اذا تبيعين المقشر بروحه والا لازم آخذ المجموعه كلهااا ؟؟





> السلام عليكم أختي أم مهرة
> رسالة شكر خاصه لام مهاري
> بغيت بس أخبرج ان الطلبية وصلتني اخيرا وجزاج الله خير الجزاء.
> ام محمد الصرحة ما قصرت جزاها الله خير وتعاملها جدا راقي. 
> فعلا مثل ماقالوا البنات ... العطر ريحته روعة روعة و مجموعة كريم الآيس الكريم شو أقولج روعتين مو بس روعة اليوم الصبح اتسبحت و استعملته..شو نعومة أنا ماتخيلته ان بكون مفعولة بابتطلع بسرعة لكن من أول استخدام حسيت بنعومة وملمس رائع، الظاهر بكون زبونة دائمة عندج بأذن الله.
> ان شاء الله راح اداوم عليه وبانتظر النتيجة.
> ومشكووووورة وايد





> زبونج لي ما تستغني عنج ابد
> هلا وغلا بأم مهاررري
> مرحبا الغاليه , من فتره وانا ابى اطلب منج بس انشغلت لاني سويت كلام خاص( ......... )
> تراني دوم امدح منتجج اللي جربته وعيبتني وما شاء الله عليج
> واتشجعت اني اجرب كل منتجاتج والله يرزقج من حلاله ويوفقج امييين.
> بغييت اطلب منج الخلطه للمره ثانيه الايسكريميه كامله و اريد واحد اسكراب ازياده و ابى اجرب بودرة شفايف الحب , 
> زبونتج الي ما تستغني عنج 
> الله يحفظج ألنا يا مهاري






> مشكوووووووووره يا أم مهاري على الخلطه العجييييبه 
> انا امس اول مره استخدمتها والصراحه حسييت بنعووومه ونظافه ما عليها كلاااااااااااااام 
> وان شاءالله بستمر عليها 
> 
> الله يوفقج ان شاءالله الغاليه 
> صدق خيال






> بصراحه يا ام مهره المنتج عجيب وما عليه كلام...
> 
> وايد حلووو وينعم الجسم ويرطبببببه ...انا كملت اسبوع من خذته...
> 
> وتسلمين فديتج...
> 
> وان شاء الله بنتابع كل يديدج..






> مشكورة حبيبتي أم مهرة...
> 
> ماشاء الله المجموعة ماعليها كلام واكيد انا وبنت خالي بنطلب منج مره ثانيه....بس بعد ما تخلص الغراش مااشاء الله حجمهم كبير ويكفي حق مدة طويلة....يزاج الله الف خير انتي وام مهرة....
> 
> وايد مستانسه على النعومه والريحة الحلوة....مشكورة ام مهرة والله يوفقج ان شاء الله







> هلا والله بام مهره وصلتني المجموعة وصراحه ريحتها تجنن اليوم بجربها ومن اول ما شميت ريحتها قلت يا بخته ريلي بستويلة ايس كريم
> ومشكوره فديتج ع الهدايا 
> الغالية حبيت اسالج عن المعجون كيف استخدمه احطه روحه ولا مع ماي ولا شو السالفه اسمحيلي فديتج اول مره اجرب هذه الاشياء العجيبه ورب البيت عجب...
> 
> وحبيت اقولج عن ام محمد صراحه رمستها واسلوبها في التعامل يخبل تخلي الوحدة تستنه ع البضاعة شهر ما مشكله المهم هي ما تتكدر 
> السموحه






> احب اشكر الاخت ام مهرة على المنتج الحلو ومثل ما قلتلج بكون زبونتج لو عجبني
> و بصراحه انا جربتها لمدة شهر و خلصت العلب كلها يعني بصراحةه ما تكفي ثلاث شهور ولكني حسيت بفرق في النعومه وايد وايد وبعد التشققات احسها خفت شوي مب وايد بس خفت وبصراحه ما اقدر استغني عن المجموعة و بطلب منها الحين مره ثانية بس يا ريت لو تزيدين الكمية مال البريسميه لان احس ان فيها السر وسؤال ثاني يا ام مهره تبيعيين البريسميه روحها لان خواتي يبنها روحها وبعد خوات ريلي تقريبا 10 حبات و حقي المجموعة كاملة و (الله على ما اقول شهيد)






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بنات انا خت من مجموعة الايس كريم
> 
> والله وانا ربي علي شاهد..........لاتقولون بعد اسوي دعايا وخرابيط انا والله ان الحرمه لا اعرفها ولا عمري شفتها.........وراس عيالي
> ان استحدمته بس مرتين وانا من النوع الكسول ما اواضب عالشي باستمرار
> يا ان جسمي استوى حرييييييييييييييييييييييييرنااااااااااااااااعم وما يحتاج حمام مغربي.....نفس نتيجته واحسن.......انا حبيت احط تجربتيه عشان البنات اللي يشترون ويبون يعرفون تجارب الغير والله علي شاهد...وكلمه اخيره مشكوره يا ام مهره........






> اخيرا وصلتني الطلبيه..
> بسرعه سرت افتح ابا اشوف شو سالفة الايس كريم والعطر الي يرمسون عنه.. بصراحه انا كنت طالبه الايس كريم وعطر شفايف بس مع اني طلبت شي صغيرون من ام مهاري بس ماطاعت تسويه لي ..بس فديتها كفت ووفت..
> المهم اول شي بغيت اشم العطر اللي مخبل فالبنات وعاد انا وحده ما يعيبها اي شي(منكر بنات يعني) من شميت ريحته بصراحه قلت ويييييييييييييييييييي في شي من الفواكه وانا فكل وحام اكره هالعطور بس قلت يالله عاد شريته الحين ... وعقب شوي ساعه ساعتين ادخل واطلع من الحجره الا شو ريحت الحجره تخببببببل تغيرت ريحته طلعت ريحه جي غير فرانش واااااايد روعه مافيها اي شي من الفواكه لا والغريب اني مارشيت غير رشتين العطر وااااايد مركز وشيلتي من البارحه لين اليوم والله والله شال الحجره شل.. احس لازم اشتري الرجالي لريلي جريب..
> والايس كرررررررررررريم بصراحه بعدني ما جربته بس واااي عريحته جلي.؟ ......ستروبري؟.. . ماعرف بس اتينن ابا اذوق ...بس شسوي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لا والعلبه كبيره مادري ليش كنت اتخيلها صغير بس ماشالله العلبه كبر علبة حليب الاطفال يعني سعرها وايد زين..
> الله يوفقج ام مهاري وانشالله بخبرج النتيجه جريب..
> وكنت بسالج وين احط الكريمات عادي اخليهم فالحمام وله فبرودة الحجره فديتج؟؟؟؟
> بعد استخدامه
> أنا اليوم خقاقه لا حد يرمسني...
> ...





> حبيبتى ام مهره ماشاء الله المنتج فوق الروعه بس المشكلة ان السكراب بدا يخلص بسرعة يعنى تقريبا انتصفت الغرشه تعرفين الكميه اللى نستخدمها من السكراب اكثر من كمية الصابون فبغيت اسالك ممكن اشترى بس السكراب حبيبتى صباح الخير شو اقولك عاد مشكوره وجزالك الله كل الخير ماقصرتى من امس كنت ابغى اشكرك بس المنتدى متعطل امس بصراحة يوم وصل الكيس كانت تفوح منه ريحه وايد غاويه قبل حتى مافتحه (كانت مغطيه على ريحة الهندى ال****ه الى يايب الكيس) عاد قلت الحين بكلم ام مهره بسألها عن الريحه بعدين بطلت الكيس وكانت الريحة ريحة عطر الشفايف النسائى ماصدقت ان ريحته حلوه جذه نفس نوعية العطور الى احبها ياربى شكلى وايد طولت عليك وايد ارمس آخر شئ بس بغيت اسالك كيف استخدم عطر الشفايف بالضبط وبعد مره ثانيه مشكوووووره والله يوفقك


[/CENTER]

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مشكورة حبيبتي أم مهرة...
> 
> ماشاء الله المجموعة ماعليها كلام واكيد انا وبنت خالي بنطلب منج مره ثانيه....بس بعد ما تخلص الغراش مااشاء الله حجمهم كبير ويكفي حق مدة طويلة....يزاج الله الف خير انتي وام مهرة....
> 
> وايد مستانسه على النعومه والريحة الحلوة....مشكورة ام مهرة والله يوفقج ان شاء الله







> هلا والله بام مهره وصلتني المجموعة وصراحه ريحتها تجنن اليوم بجربها ومن اول ما شميت ريحتها قلت يا بخته ريلي بستويلة ايس كريم
> ومشكوره فديتج ع الهدايا 
> الغالية حبيت اسالج عن المعجون كيف استخدمه احطه روحه ولا مع ماي ولا شو السالفه اسمحيلي فديتج اول مره اجرب هذه الاشياء العجيبه ورب البيت عجب...
> 
> وحبيت اقولج عن ام محمد صراحه رمستها واسلوبها في التعامل يخبل تخلي الوحدة تستنه ع البضاعة شهر ما مشكله المهم هي ما تتكدر 
> السموحه






> احب اشكر الاخت ام مهرة على المنتج الحلو ومثل ما قلتلج بكون زبونتج لو عجبني
> و بصراحه انا جربتها لمدة شهر و خلصت العلب كلها يعني بصراحةه ما تكفي ثلاث شهور ولكني حسيت بفرق في النعومه وايد وايد وبعد التشققات احسها خفت شوي مب وايد بس خفت وبصراحه ما اقدر استغني عن المجموعة و بطلب منها الحين مره ثانية بس يا ريت لو تزيدين الكمية مال البريسميه لان احس ان فيها السر وسؤال ثاني يا ام مهره تبيعيين البريسميه روحها لان خواتي يبنها روحها وبعد خوات ريلي تقريبا 10 حبات و حقي المجموعة كاملة و (الله على ما اقول شهيد)






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بنات انا خت من مجموعة الايس كريم
> 
> والله وانا ربي علي شاهد..........لاتقولون بعد اسوي دعايا وخرابيط انا والله ان الحرمه لا اعرفها ولا عمري شفتها.........وراس عيالي
> ان استحدمته بس مرتين وانا من النوع الكسول ما اواضب عالشي باستمرار
> يا ان جسمي استوى حرييييييييييييييييييييييييرنااااااااااااااااعم وما يحتاج حمام مغربي.....نفس نتيجته واحسن.......انا حبيت احط تجربتيه عشان البنات اللي يشترون ويبون يعرفون تجارب الغير والله علي شاهد...وكلمه اخيره مشكوره يا ام مهره........






> اخيرا وصلتني الطلبيه..
> بسرعه سرت افتح ابا اشوف شو سالفة الايس كريم والعطر الي يرمسون عنه.. بصراحه انا كنت طالبه الايس كريم وعطر شفايف بس مع اني طلبت شي صغيرون من ام مهاري بس ماطاعت تسويه لي ..:1 (28): بس فديتها كفت ووفت..
> المهم اول شي بغيت اشم العطر اللي مخبل فالبنات وعاد انا وحده ما يعيبها اي شي(منكر بنات يعني) من شميت ريحته بصراحه قلت ويييييييييييييييييييي في شي من الفواكه وانا فكل وحام اكره هالعطور بس قلت يالله عاد شريته الحين ... وعقب شوي ساعه ساعتين ادخل واطلع من الحجره الا شو ريحت الحجره تخببببببل تغيرت ريحته طلعت ريحه جي غير فرانش واااااايد روعه مافيها اي شي من الفواكه لا والغريب اني مارشيت غير رشتين العطر وااااايد مركز وشيلتي من البارحه لين اليوم والله والله شال الحجره شل.. احس لازم اشتري الرجالي لريلي جريب..
> والايس كرررررررررررريم بصراحه بعدني ما جربته بس واااي عريحته جلي.؟ ......ستروبري؟.. . ماعرف بس اتينن ابا اذوق ...بس شسوي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لا والعلبه كبيره مادري ليش كنت اتخيلها صغير بس ماشالله العلبه كبر علبة حليب الاطفال يعني سعرها وايد زين..
> الله يوفقج ام مهاري وانشالله بخبرج النتيجه جريب..
> وكنت بسالج وين احط الكريمات عادي اخليهم فالحمام وله فبرودة الحجره فديتج؟؟؟؟
> بعد استخدامه
> أنا اليوم خقاقه لا حد يرمسني...
> ...





> حبيبتى ام مهره ماشاء الله المنتج فوق الروعه بس المشكلة ان السكراب بدا يخلص بسرعة يعنى تقريبا انتصفت الغرشه تعرفين الكميه اللى نستخدمها من السكراب اكثر من كمية الصابون فبغيت اسالك ممكن اشترى بس السكراب حبيبتى صباح الخير شو اقولك عاد مشكوره وجزالك الله كل الخير ماقصرتى من امس كنت ابغى اشكرك بس المنتدى متعطل امس بصراحة يوم وصل الكيس كانت تفوح منه ريحه وايد غاويه قبل حتى مافتحه (كانت مغطيه على ريحة الهندى ال****ه الى يايب الكيس) عاد قلت الحين بكلم ام مهره بسألها عن الريحه بعدين بطلت الكيس وكانت الريحة ريحة عطر الشفايف النسائى ماصدقت ان ريحته حلوه جذه نفس نوعية العطور الى احبها ياربى شكلى وايد طولت عليك وايد ارمس آخر شئ بس بغيت اسالك كيف استخدم عطر الشفايف بالضبط وبعد مره ثانيه مشكوووووره والله يوفقك





> *الســلام عليــكمـ ورحمــة الله وبـركـاتهـ
> 
> الغــاليـة أم مهــاري
> 
> أشحـــالج ,, عســاج بخــير وسهــاله يــارب
> 
> السمــوحــه ابطيت عليج بالـرد بعرض تجــربتي ويــا زيت امشط القـذله 
> 
> لأنــي ع كـثر تجـاربي الأوليـة لإي شـيء اشتري من قبل استعجل بالحكــم عليـه 
> ...

----------


## uae13122

> هـلا وغــلا ((( أم مــــهارييييي ))) أبـــــــــــداع مـــمــيز 
> 
> صــابون الجسم الصراحه رهيييب وناعم على البشرة 
> كاب كول حمام زيت منعم مغذي للشعر  
> 
> كريم لولو الحب يـــــــــــــــاااااسلام على الريحه 
> 
> 
> عطر الايسي ريحته جــــناااااان 
> ...


يسلمووووو يا كل ذوق
 :55:

----------


## أم رفيعة

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## um 3weesh

مووووفقه

----------


## افنان

موفقة اختي الغالية

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ماشاءالله .. ^_^
ربي يوفقــــــــــــــــج أختي ..

----------


## بنت فرفوره

ربي يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## يحلفـولــي

حبيبتي ابيييييييييهاااااااااااا والله ميته عليها 

بس انا بالكويت شلون؟

----------


## مدام السويدي

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

رووووووووووووووعه ^.^ دايما متميزة يا ام مهاري ،، ربي يوفقج ويزيدج من خيره ..

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

اقتباس:
بنـــت الفلاسـي


مهما مدحت في ((( أم مهرة ))) ما شاء الله عليها وربي يوفقها في تجارتها .. ما بوفيلها حقها .. الصراحة من ناحية التعامل ... عسل ..
ما شاء الله عليها تعاملها راقي ورائع وطيب .. ومنطوقها يقطر عسل .. والواحد 
يدمن ع التعامل وياها ... ويدمن على منتجاتها ... 

انا قبل مجربة من عندها مجموعة الآيس كريم والصراحة كانت روعة .... 
والحين رديت خذت مجموعة الآيسي اليديدة .... ويا العطر .. والصراحة المجموعة 
اتجنن ورااااااااااائعة ... والعطر رهيب ^_^ .. 





ودايماً . . آخذ منها عطور .. وعطورها روعة ... من ورى " عطر آيسي " + " عطر فواح " ... وفواح صدق على اسمه جناااااااان ... 
ومن تحت " عطر شفاتي " + " عطر شفايف " ... وانا عندي ادمان غير طبيعي على شفايف ^_^ ..

----------


## العذوب

:Smile:  بالتوفيــــــــــــق حبوبـــــــــــــــــــة  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعه2008

بالتوفيق يا ام مهاري وربي يوفقج في تجارتج يارب

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام الغاوي

ربي يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## ![ملكية]!

ما شاء الله 


بالتوفيج اختيه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يسعدني مروركم
وتشرفنا ردودكم
والله لا حرمنا منكم 
 :55:

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يسعدني مروركم
وتشرفنا ردودكم
والله لا حرمنا منكم 
 :55:

----------


## ام_سيف

موفقة اختي الغالية

----------


## *فرااااشة*

تسلم ام مهااااري

وانا مجربة المجموووعة
وطلبت منها مرتييين..
وان شا الله المرة الثالثه عالطرييييق

ويعطيييج العافيييية وماتقصرييييييييين

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> تسلم ام مهااااري
> 
> وانا مجربة المجموووعة
> وطلبت منها مرتييين..
> وان شا الله المرة الثالثه عالطرييييق
> 
> ويعطيييج العافيييية وماتقصرييييييييين


تسلمين لي يا كل الغلا 
الله يعافيج دنيا وأخره 
 :55:

----------


## rozee

mwafgah 7abebti  :Smile:

----------


## ورودة دبي

تبـــــارك الرحمن

شو هالزين كلـــــــــــــة
ماشاء الله ..............

الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله غناتي
ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء .............

كل الود

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ₪حقنة تواضع₪≈

*₪ 

بالتوفيق يالحبوبة  

الله يزيدج من خيره ويفتح لج أبواب الرزق 

للرفع رفع الله قدري وقدركم ف الدنيا والآخرة 

حملة أرفعلج أدعيلي ^_^ 

ربي يحفظج

₪≈*

----------


## عيون قصيد

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## the quean

مووووووووووفقة

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## اليامي مريامي

موفقة اختي الغالية

----------


## فنـتوته

مررحبــا الغـلا ..

وصلـت طلبـيتي الأسبـوع اللي طاف .. وكنت طالبهـ مجموعتين من الآيسي
واليـوم استعملـتهـ ^^

وابصراحهـ كلمة رهيييييب اشويهـ عليهـ .. صدق خبااااااال والرييــحهـ مووت ..
حتى اختي وااايد استانست عليهـ لاني كنت ماخذه مجموعهـ حقها .. وكل اشوي تقول شميني ^^

ربي يعطــيج العافيـهـ غلاي والله أنج ذووووق ..
وأكيـــد مب آخر مرهـ أتعامل معــاج ^^

----------


## ام شهد و فاطمة

أنا ابى الآيسي...
في انتظار ردج على رسالتي ع الخاص يا ام مهرة
وعساج ع القوة دوم يا رب

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## wardt jorry

موفقة ^_^ الغلا

----------


## الخدمونية

ما شاء الله عليج ام مهرة...

سؤال:
اختي تسأل هل يصير تطلب سكـــرابي + صابـــوني فقط ولا لازم المجموعة كلها؟؟؟
لو يصير كم بيكون سعر سكـــرابي + صابـــوني ؟

والسموحة

----------


## أم_عمر

السلام عليكم اختي ام مهره شكرا على طلبية الايسي كريمي اللي طزشتيها لي وعلى ردج السريع لكن عندي ملاحظه على كريم الجسم ريحته عا د يه ومب حلوه وا يد و اسمحيلي لاني توقعت احلى من جذي حسب دعايتج . ويزاج الله خير .

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ما شاء الله عليج ام مهرة...
> 
> سؤال:
> اختي تسأل هل يصير تطلب سكـــرابي + صابـــوني فقط ولا لازم المجموعة كلها؟؟؟
> لو يصير كم بيكون سعر سكـــرابي + صابـــوني ؟
> 
> والسموحة


تسلمين الغاليه
نعم يصير وما عليج إلا بأرسال بياناتج ع الخاص

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم اختي ام مهره شكرا على طلبية الايسي كريمي اللي طزشتيها لي وعلى ردج السريع لكن عندي ملاحظه على كريم الجسم ريحته عا د يه ومب حلوه وا يد و اسمحيلي لاني توقعت احلى من جذي حسب دعايتج . ويزاج الله خير .


وعليكم السلام 
العفووو غناتي 
كريمية الجسم مش لتعطير الجسم 
هذي كريميه معالجه وطبيه وطبيعيه 
معقوله نحط لج عطر ؟ في كريمية زيوت لي معالجة البشره
والكريميه ابد ما به رائحه طبيعيه 
دعاي ما تختص في الأمر كله 
وهذي المجموعه للنظافه شخصيه 
وحياج الله

----------


## jana 2009

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## viprak

الغاليه عادي اطلب منج بس الصابون؟؟

ياليت لو تردين علي وكم بيكون سعره

----------


## منان

موفقه الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

سبحان الله وبحمده
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الغاليه عادي اطلب منج بس الصابون؟؟
> 
> ياليت لو تردين علي وكم بيكون سعره


شي اختياري ألكم 
وسعره 135 درهم 
وحياج الغاليه ع الخاص لطلب

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Ast Green: 
 :Ast Green: 
 :Ast Green: 
 :Ast Green: 
 :Ast Green:

----------


## malak_AD

انا عيبتني مجموعة الايس كريم بس كنت ابى اسئل هي عبارة عن سكراب وصابون ومرطب وكلهن للويه والجسم؟؟

وسعرها 350 صح؟؟

ابى بعد تفاصيل بخصوص كيفية التوصيل والطلب عالخاص

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## monamohd



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## إم عزوز

موفقه

----------


## دلع عيناوي

:55 (11):  :55 (11):   مســـــــ الخير ــــــــاء  :55 (11):  :55 (11):

----------


## غالية82

good luck

----------


## دلع عيناوي

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## زنبقيه

موفقه الغلا

----------


## عسل مر

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## UAE Elii

مرحبااا ام مهرة^^

المقشر بصراحة وااااااااااو!! روعةة واحلى من بودي شوب بعد^.^ بنات انصحكن تاخذنه ولاتترددن 
انا استخدمته يمكن المرة 4 او الخامسة مادري ناسية! المهم ربيعتي لاحظت على ويهي وقالت انتي مسوية تشقير؟ ماشاء الله ويهج منور وحلوو طالع مب مثل قبل!!! وقلت الله يخلي ام مهرة فديتها والله الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في كل شيء :Smile:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبااا ام مهرة^^
> 
> المقشر بصراحة وااااااااااو!! روعةة واحلى من بودي شوب بعد^.^ بنات انصحكن تاخذنه ولاتترددن 
> انا استخدمته يمكن المرة 4 او الخامسة مادري ناسية! المهم ربيعتي لاحظت على ويهي وقالت انتي مسوية تشقير؟ ماشاء الله ويهج منور وحلوو طالع مب مثل قبل!!! وقلت الله يخلي ام مهرة فديتها والله الله يوفقها ان شاء الله في كل شيء


مرحباا السااع 
لا هانت مراسيلج يا الغلا 
وتسلمين يا كل ذوق

----------


## حنونة الصغيرة

الله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## victoria styl

ربي يوفقج

----------


## فن القفطان

ربي يوفقج

----------


## دموع السما

yeah

its realy very very very great
i bought one long time ago..
inshaalah ill order more

thanx

----------


## الأمـيـرة

هـلا أم مهرة

أنا من فترة بسيطة استخدمت مجموعة الأيسي الثلاثي رهيبة و نتايج فورية على كل المناطق الغامقة بجسمي ...

مشكووووورة على تعاملج الغاوي و ربي يوفقج  :Smile: 
هلا وغلا 
عساج تهنيبه يالغلا 
والعفووو لعيونكم لا هانت مراسيلكم 
 :55:

----------


## عذبه محمد

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## banoota99

موفقة الغالية ^^

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

صباح الخير

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## روزه

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهم آمين .

----------


## شقرووووه

موووووووووووفجه اختيه

----------


## المحبة لله

موفقه

----------


## شيخه الغيد

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه بصرااااحه يبالي اطلب بصراااحه ^.^.

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

موفقة أختي,.,

----------


## أم علوي

فديتج بغيت من المجموعه الأيسيه

ممكن تراسليني عالخاص

----------


## moz

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييق حبيبتي

----------


## زهره عيسى

بالتوفيق

----------


## الجوري%

رررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه الله يعطيج العافيه على المواضيع
والله يززززززززززززززيدج من نعيمه يالغاليه
والله يسلملج مهاري.

----------


## براء

ما شاء الله 
هذا جنه حلاوه هب كريم من ألوانه ... رووعه من صورته 

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## ""منى الروح""

ماشاء الله عليج .. فعلا روعه 
اللي تدور الزين ماتلاقيه الا عندج 


الله يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله الطيب 

كل الود و التقدير 


أختــــــــــج ""منى الروح""

----------


## باربي

مشالله كل هذا يطلع من المجموعه الأيسيه

الغاليه لو طلبت الاسبوع الياي متى بتوصلي ؟

----------


## باربي

الغاليه شو النكهات اللي عندج ؟

----------


## بنوته قطرية

مرحبا ام مهره 

بغيتج اتخبريني عن الاشياء الموجوده في المجموعه واستخدامات كل وحده فيها يمكن اطلبها كلها 
راسليني على الخاص انتظر ردج
وتسلمين الغاليه

----------


## قلبUAE

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتي أختي بغيت المجموعة الاساسية
ممكن تراسليني على الخاص؟
مشكورة الغالية

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
رفعني
درجات
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
درجات 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
درجات 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي
رفعني 
ردجات 
 :55:

----------


## بدر0البدور

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## احلى عيناوية

انا من اول خاطري اشتريها 

بس ما يا الوقت المناسب 

بس انا تعبت من كثر ما اشتري من المنتدى واستغفر الله البنات ما يكون عندهم امانه يعني يحلفون ويوصفون على اشياء مب قد الوصف والاسعار ما تكون عاديه وكم شئ طايح عندي ...

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انا من اول خاطري اشتريها 
> 
> بس ما يا الوقت المناسب 
> 
> بس انا تعبت من كثر ما اشتري من المنتدى واستغفر الله البنات ما يكون عندهم امانه يعني يحلفون ويوصفون على اشياء مب قد الوصف والاسعار ما تكون عاديه وكم شئ طايح عندي ...
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه


انا سيدة اعمال اشتري ونصدم حالي حالج
ومش كل شي جربنه نجاح ويانا
حد همه دفع وحد همه كيف يبدع 
ويشرفني تواجدج في موضوعي
المتواضع

----------


## shokolath

بالتوفيق حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## miss_alaaska

الله يوفقج الغلا

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## كحيله

ربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِربي يوفقج..ٍَِ

----------


## أم بيات

موفقهـ الغاليهـ

----------


## ام راشد 22

الغالية ام مهره
مشكوره فديتج الاغراض وصلت يوم الخميس وماشاء الله ريحة عطرى المفضل وعطر زوجى بعد المفضل الشفايف يفوح من كرتونة التوصيل وطبعا ربعى اللى طالبين معاى يشكورنج وايد 
وقريب ان شاء الله بجرب الزيت والكريم وبخبرج بالنتايج 
وسلامى و شكرى للاخت ام محمد على اسلوبها الراقى فى التعامل وهذا طبع حلو فيكم يا أهل العين الحلويين 
والله يعطيكن العافية

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الغالية ام مهره
> مشكوره فديتج الاغراض وصلت يوم الخميس وماشاء الله ريحة عطرى المفضل وعطر زوجى بعد المفضل الشفايف يفوح من كرتونة التوصيل وطبعا ربعى اللى طالبين معاى يشكورنج وايد 
> وقريب ان شاء الله بجرب الزيت والكريم وبخبرج بالنتايج 
> وسلامى و شكرى للاخت ام محمد على اسلوبها الراقى فى التعامل وهذا طبع حلو فيكم يا أهل العين الحلويين 
> والله يعطيكن العافية


مراحب الغلا
العفوو فديتج ولله الحمد ع وصولها ونتو بسلامه وعساكم تهنوبها 
ذوق ذوقكم لا هانت مراسيلكم وسلامي ع ربايعج 
وصل سلامج لأم محمد وما منكم قصور يالغلا
والله يعافيج تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## *ام مسعود*

مسا النور
لو سمحتي ام مهره يمكن اتردين ع الرسايل الخاصة
والعفو

----------


## **هدوء**

لو سمحتي ام مهره يمكن اتردين ع الرسايل الخاصة
والعفو

----------


## *ام مسعود*

السلام عليكم 

طلبت مجموعة الكريم الايسيه من عشر ايام ما وصلني الطلب
اريد اعرف متى بيوصل و لو تسمحين ام مهره ردي عليه....

----------


## ام رآشد

حتــى انآ طآلبه المجموعــة من اسبــوع ومآوصلتنــي..,.!!
وام مهــره مآردت ع رسآلتي ع الخآآص

يآليت يآ ام مهره لو تردين علينآ
وتعطينآ خبر ,,,!!!!


...

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> لو سمحتي ام مهره يمكن اتردين ع الرسايل الخاصة
> والعفو


غناتي تم إستلام الايصال بالأربعاء وارسلنا طلبكم
بتاريخ 13/ 6 مع جميع طلبيات المحوله
فتأخير من شركه لن الكمبيوتر الخاص لشركه تم توقيفه
لسبت ظني إنه فيروس داخل عليهم من شبكه
وتم ارسال طلب بست وإن شاء الله تم استلام طلب

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> طلبت مجموعة الكريم الايسيه من عشر ايام ما وصلني الطلب
> اريد اعرف متى بيوصل و لو تسمحين ام مهره ردي عليه....


وعليكم السلام 
غناتي طلبج بيكون ع تحويله ونتي ما أرسلتي
عن طريق الإنصاري أو الإيداع البنكي 
ليتم ارسال طلبج ورسلنا لج البيانات ؟
لن منطقتكم ما يتوصل إلها طلب إلا عن 
طريق تحويله والمعذره ع تأخيررر
برد إنشغالات خارجيه من نت 
وحاليا تم قرأت رساليكم

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> حتــى انآ طآلبه المجموعــة من اسبــوع ومآوصلتنــي..,.!!
> وام مهــره مآردت ع رسآلتي ع الخآآص
> 
> يآليت يآ ام مهره لو تردين علينآ
> وتعطينآ خبر ,,,!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


فالج طيب غناتي بس افضي المرسل ع الخاص بيتم 
ارسل رساله ع الخاص لنه زحمه وحاليا
تم قرأت رسايلكم وسموحه ع تأخيرر
برد إنشغالات خارجيه من نت

----------


## الموهوبه

موفقه اختي 
لنا عووووده قريبه ان شاء الله

----------


## كاترينه

موفقه حياتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه اختي 
> لنا عووووده قريبه ان شاء الله


ويااج غناتي 
تشرفينا

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه حياتي



ويااج عزيزتي

----------


## ملكة مصر

موفقه حبيبتى ان شاء الله

----------


## توتة1

حبيبتي بسألج عن المجموعة تبيض وتخفف من آثار تشققات الحمل .

----------


## غــ الروح ــر

موووفقه يارب وان شاء الله نجربه ^^

----------


## ام رآشد

اختي ام مهره صآرلي اكثر عن 3 اسآبيع طآلبه الكريمآت
شوو سبب التأخيييييييييير ..........!؟؟؟

----------


## عروس كلاسيك

مرحبا ام مهرة

الصراحة اريد اشكرج ع هالمنتج الرائع...مجموعة الايسكريمي
في البداية كنت مترددة اطلب قلت يمكن شرات باقي المنتجات في المنتدى يمكن ما ينفع..وقلت السعر مبالغ فيه....
بس من كثر ما اشوف ردود العضوات والمدح تشجعت وجازفت وطلب منج المجموعة
والله وصلتني بسرررررررررررررررعة اقل عن اسبوع ما شاء الله
والصرااااحة ما ندددددددددددددمت ابدا ابدا وسعرهااااااا فيها وزود
استخدمت المنتج ثلاث مرات تقريبا والله انه رهييييب...ريحته حلوة بس مب فوااااااااااحة واااايد
لكن النتائج تبهر ...طبعا انا بشرتي كانت جاااااااااااااااااااافة وما لقيت لها حل وكل ما احط المكياج تبين البشرة متقشرة وتفشل...بس من استخدمت السكراب والصابون ما اقدر اوصف بشرتي صارت ناااااااااااعمة ورطبه وصاااافية حتى اني كل شهر كنت اسوي تنظيف بشرة في الصالونات بس من استخدمت المنتج ما أظن اسير الصالون...حتى اليوم سرت اسوي ليزر حق ويهي وكنت اريد اسير عند دكتور الجلدية والاخصائية سوت لي موعد من قبل لأن جد بشرتي كانت تعبانة ...بس يوم شافتني اليوم قالت انتي شو سويتي انا بكنسل موعدج خلاص بشرتج روعة ما تحتاجين الدكتور والله العظيم ...وطبعا ما بين الاثر في جسمي لحد الحين بس رطب وناااعم ونظيف ...اما البياض اكيد يباله وقت...

مشكوووورة ام مهرة والله يبارك لج في رزقج وانا ناوية ارد اطلب من عندج المجموعة الايسكريمية حق الزهاب بشله معايه...واريد اجرب منتج بوردة شفايف الحب ان شاء الله جريب بطلبه
وبالتوفيق

----------


## Class Lady

موفقة

----------


## Lailaaa

عزيزتي هل المنتج يبيض ، انا ركبي لونها بني وعندي حبوب صغار لونهم اسود ، علشان الشعر تحت الجلد ( كنت اريد اسئل الكريم اللي ييجي معاه هل هو للتبييض ) 

شكرا

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> حبيبتي بسألج عن المجموعة تبيض وتخفف من آثار تشققات الحمل .



ع الإستخدام بتحصلين مرادج عزيزتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اختي ام مهره صآرلي اكثر عن 3 اسآبيع طآلبه الكريمآت
> شوو سبب التأخيييييييييير ..........!؟؟؟


هلا وغلا 
اختي دارج خارج الاماره المذكوره لي ع الخاص 
وطلبج ع تحويله عن طريق صرافه أو الايداع البنكي 
ليتم ارسال طلبكم

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا ام مهرة
> 
> الصراحة اريد اشكرج ع هالمنتج الرائع...مجموعة الايسكريمي
> في البداية كنت مترددة اطلب قلت يمكن شرات باقي المنتجات في المنتدى يمكن ما ينفع..وقلت السعر مبالغ فيه....
> بس من كثر ما اشوف ردود العضوات والمدح تشجعت وجازفت وطلب منج المجموعة
> والله وصلتني بسرررررررررررررررعة اقل عن اسبوع ما شاء الله
> والصرااااحة ما ندددددددددددددمت ابدا ابدا وسعرهااااااا فيها وزود
> استخدمت المنتج ثلاث مرات تقريبا والله انه رهييييب...ريحته حلوة بس مب فوااااااااااحة واااايد
> لكن النتائج تبهر ...طبعا انا بشرتي كانت جاااااااااااااااااااافة وما لقيت لها حل وكل ما احط المكياج تبين البشرة متقشرة وتفشل...بس من استخدمت السكراب والصابون ما اقدر اوصف بشرتي صارت ناااااااااااعمة ورطبه وصاااافية حتى اني كل شهر كنت اسوي تنظيف بشرة في الصالونات بس من استخدمت المنتج ما أظن اسير الصالون...حتى اليوم سرت اسوي ليزر حق ويهي وكنت اريد اسير عند دكتور الجلدية والاخصائية سوت لي موعد من قبل لأن جد بشرتي كانت تعبانة ...بس يوم شافتني اليوم قالت انتي شو سويتي انا بكنسل موعدج خلاص بشرتج روعة ما تحتاجين الدكتور والله العظيم ...وطبعا ما بين الاثر في جسمي لحد الحين بس رطب وناااعم ونظيف ...اما البياض اكيد يباله وقت...
> ...


مرحباا ملاييين 
ما ع كلامج زود وشهاده اعتز فيها

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> عزيزتي هل المنتج يبيض ، انا ركبي لونها بني وعندي حبوب صغار لونهم اسود ، علشان الشعر تحت الجلد ( كنت اريد اسئل الكريم اللي ييجي معاه هل هو للتبييض ) 
> 
> شكرا


ع الإستخدام يوحد لون وتحصلين مرادج ع قد ما تبين 
وموضحين عزيزتي في في بداية الموضوع
الفايده منه 
تحياتي

----------


## cute me

بالتوفيييييييق الغلا

----------


## Class Lady

موفقة

----------


## fs-fs

موفقه

----------


## rozee

اسال الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه 
ان يغدق عليكم من فضله وبركته 
ورحمته ورزقه ويبلغكم ماتتمنوه وافضل منه 
( امين)

----------


## احساس البحرين

في توصيل خارج الامارات؟

----------


## مرت احمد

مرحبا
حبيت اطلب مجموعتج الايسية + العطر بس انا مرضعة عادي ولا فية ضرر
وشكرا

----------


## قطوه حلوة

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## شعلة 200

مشكووووووورة

----------


## أم عفااري

:

موفقه خير إن شاء الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## ღ البرنسيسه ღ

مرحبا حبيبتي ...

لو سمحتى انا حابه اطلب منج مجموعه في مجال الحين ؟؟؟؟

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله في تجارتج

----------


## mona 20

شخبارج أم مهرة وينج طرشت كم أميل بس ما رديتي علية بخصوص طلبية.

----------


## غرام_الحب

صـباح الخيـــر ..



up 




up

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## أم عفااري

: 

عزيزتي .. 
تواصلت معاج على الخاص من اكثر من اسبوعين بس للحين ما رديتي عليّ ..!!

موفقه خير إن شاء الله

 :Smile:

----------


## ღ البرنسيسه ღ

مي 2 تواصلت على الخاص ومافي رد ..

يمكن مسافره او شي ثاني عذرها معاها .. وان شاءالله ننتظرج  :Smile:

----------


## انوثه كولكشن

دزيتلج خاص فديتج

----------


## قطوه حلوة

وينج ام مهره عسى المانع خير

----------


## الغاليه عفاري

حتى انا طلبت من الغاليه ام عفاري بس ماشي رد والله ابااا الاغراض اهئ اهئ....مايخصني اللي عندها تعطيني وعسى المانع خير ياربــ....طميننا عليج *[email protected]

----------


## rozee

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب

----------


## الوشاح_الأخضر

الله يوفقج
up up

----------


## دريم

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## lobnania

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

وينج ام مهااااااااااااري عسى المانع خير

----------


## awraq

غيابج طال يا أم مهرة عسى ما شر !!!!!!

----------


## بنت حــواء

موفقه الغالية

----------


## LADY LOVE

موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## LACNOR Lady

موفقة الغالية

----------


## مابي حد

موفقه فالبيعه

----------


## نسمات الروح

موفقة

----------


## dantel ~

،،

موفقه بـ إذن الله 

،

----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

ما شاءالله بالتوفيق الغاليه وربي يرزقج من حلاله ^^

----------


## ريم العاصمة

موفقه

----------


## النرجس

ربي يوفقج

----------


## كتكوته عنيده

بصرااااحه يبين عليهاا غاااويه..!

وان شااءالله بخبر اربيعاتي عنج..!

----------


## فن الديكور

مشكورة ما قصرت و الله يحفظج

----------


## family-mall

موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## أحلى من الحلو

طلبته من زمان وما وصلني شي للحين  :Frown:

----------


## الباررونات

موفقه وانشالله آخر الشهر بطلبه أكيد أحسه صج يستاهل التجربه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

سبحان الله وبحمده .. , سبحان الله العظيم .. ,

----------


## الم الهواجس

عندج حل للعلامات الناتجه عن حب الشباب؟؟
واذا موجود جم سعره؟

الرد عالخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## أبله توتو

الغاليه ابي اعرف كل الاشياء لي تبيعينها مع الاسعار وموفجه

----------


## ثريا النجوم

موفقه الغاليه الله يفتح عليج

----------


## رهف المشاعر

موفقه غلاتي 

✿ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ✿

----------


## ورود الوادي

ام مهره ممكن رقمج ابا اتواصل وياج

----------


## أم نهيـان

موفقة الغالية

----------


## هند سلطان

ربي يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## مس خوخه

مساج الله بالخير يا ام مهره 
حبيبتي انا خاطري في الخلطة الايسيه 
في عندج توصيل خارج الامارات (( قطر ))

----------


## ام علي&&&

موفقــــــــــــــ الغلا ــــــــــــــه

----------


## دنيا الولهه

الله يوفقج الغالية...................

----------


## emarati

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## أموت وأحيابك

وبالتوفيج الغالية ...
...^,^...

----------


## مسك دار ظبي

بتوفيق ان اشاءالله

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

بالتوفيج

----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## **سكون الليل**

موفقه أختي

----------


## مسك هدى

موفقه

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

هلا وغلا

ابا منه بس كيف اتواصل معاج ممكن ايميلج ع الخاص لو سمحتى

وبالتوفيق اختي

----------


## اجمل ابتسامة

ررررررررروووووووووععععععععععععععةةةةة

----------


## اجمل ابتسامة

R-HABSI

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## ملييييون خاطر

السلاام عليج ام مهره..
الله يعج العافيه ..
الغاليه مابطول عليج وايد ممكن تتركيلي مسج على بريدي الخاص انا ملييييون خاطر ..
ابا اعرف كيف يكون توصيل البضاعه .. ابا لعمري المجموعه و ابا اهديها حق اربيعتي لانها جريب بتعرس وابا اهديها هاي الهديه الحلوه عسب على طول تذكرني وتدعي لج بالخير يا الغاليه ..

----------


## سهم الغلا

سلام عليج الأخت أم مهر والله أختي بغيت هذا المنتج لو سمحتي
الاسم: سهم الغلا ( أم عبدالله ).
الإمارة : الفجيرة
المنطقة: القرية
رقم الموبايل: 0503911335
والسموحة

----------


## $جورية العين$

موفجة الغاليه

----------


## cool pink

خاطري اخذه بس مشاركاتي ماتسمح اطرش رسااله خاصه 


موفجه غاليــــتيي

----------


## علايــــــــه

هلا ام مهره...

من فتره انا وخواااتي ماخذين من عندج ... هاي المجموعه ...

فخاطري اّخذ بس الاسكراااب او الصابووووونه ولا لازم مجموعه كاملـــه....... ؟؟؟؟

والسموووووحـــــــــــه ...

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

وينهاام مهره ما ردت علينا

----------


## أم منصور 2010

شكله المنتج عجيب الصراحه

تسلمين الشيخه

----------


## uae13122



----------


## رووقه

موفقه ياررررررررررب

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

وينج يا ام مهره ما رديتي عليه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

.. السلام عليكم .. 
( مرحباا السااع )
كلي عذر لعدم رد ع رسايلكم ع العام والخاص 
لسبب إنشغالات خارجيه وللأسف إشغلتنا عنكم طوال هذي الفتره وسموحه منكم 
يالغوالي و قريبا بذن الله سيتم رد ع جميع رسايلكم ع العام وع الخاص ولكن بختصار 
لي تبا تحجز طلبها من لحين تحجز لأول شهر فبراير ليتم أرسال طلبها ع سريع 
وما عليكن إلا بأرسال لي البيانات + طلب ...., وراح يتم رد ع رسايلكم
خلال هالأسبوع إن شاء الله ونشكر حسن صبركم وتعاونكم معنا 
 :55: 
...,

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

ياليت اتفسرين لي اي واحد فيهم اللي يوحد لون الجسم منهم

عرسنا قرب وابا الكل ايقولي شو مسويه وادعي لج واسوي لج دعايه بعد

اليوم ال30 بالشهر واناول وحده حاجزه ترى

----------


## ام نصاري

مرحبا ام مهرة
كيف الحال؟ من فتره احاول الاتصال على موبايلج بس مغلق .انشالله تردين على انا ابغى الخلطة الاسكريمية واحلى عطر عندك لانى عندي زوج ماقد عجبه عطر وانشالله ناقى عندج الحل.
مشكورة الغالية.
البيانات
الاسم: ام منصور
الهاتف:0504808020
العنوان:العين منطقة الساد
الطلب: الخلطة الاسكريمية والعطر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا ام مهرة
> كيف الحال؟ من فتره احاول الاتصال على موبايلج بس مغلق .انشالله تردين على انا ابغى الخلطة الاسكريمية واحلى عطر عندك لانى عندي زوج ماقد عجبه عطر وانشالله ناقى عندج الحل.
> مشكورة الغالية.
> البيانات
> الاسم: ام منصور
> الهاتف:0504808020
> العنوان:العين منطقة الساد
> الطلب: الخلطة الاسكريمية والعطر


 شيكي ع الخاص غناتي وفالج طيب ...,

----------


## فيونك

موفقة

----------


## tamy88

كلج ذوق

----------


## ام غاية 123

موفقه

----------


## دلوعة1

ربــــــــــــــــــي يووووووووووووووفقج

----------


## هواجس خير

الله يجسج الف خير

----------


## mozani

ماشاءلله رووعه و اصلن حتى شكله يجنن ختيه

----------


## أم سعيد رميثي

الصرااااحه تشوقت اخذه 

ولي عوده غناتي 

ربيه يوفقج ؟؟

----------


## ام هدويه

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام لوليتو

السلام عليكم .....بالله انا من السعودية معجبه جدا بمجموعاتك لكن مو عارفه اتواصل معاك هذا ايميلي
[email protected]
وشكرا جزيلا.

----------


## ام لوليتو

لو سمحت بالله يا ام مهره ما تتاخرين علي بالرد

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> لو سمحت بالله يا ام مهره ما تتاخرين علي بالرد


عزيزتي والله ما عندنا توصيل لخارج دوله حاليا 
وإذ لج حد في دوله لج عيونا ليوصلكم طلب
لدراكم ويشرفنا مروركم
.

----------


## هديل المشاعر

اللَهُمَّ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُكَ وَ أُشْهِدُ مَلائِكَتكَ وَ حَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ 
وَ أُشْهِدُ مَنْ فَي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ 
أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الله لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ 
وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُكَ وَ رَسُولُك

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووفقج إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ام لوليتو

متى راح يكون عندك توصيل للسعوديه ... هل انت بدبي؟
واذا كان احد من اهلي بزياره لدبي ممكن توصلين له؟

----------


## أم الكندي

حلووووو

----------


## mnasi

موفقة اختي الغالية

----------


## هديل المشاعر

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## ام لوليتو

مرحبا...
ممكن يا ام مهره تعملي لي طلبيه الايسكيمي وان شاء الله راح اكون بدبي بعد اسبوعين او ثلاث اسابيع بالامارات
الله يسر لي ان شاء الله

----------


## ام لوليتو

بالله مما تتاخرين علي بالرد الله يعافيك

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا...
> ممكن يا ام مهره تعملي لي طلبيه الايسكيمي وان شاء الله راح اكون بدبي بعد اسبوعين او ثلاث اسابيع بالامارات
> الله يسر لي ان شاء الله


بسلامه إن شاء الله

----------


## ام لوليتو

شكرا الله يسعدك .. يعني لما اوصل اعطيك العنوان وتوصلينه لي على طول ما يحتاج وقت

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> شكرا الله يسعدك .. يعني لما اوصل اعطيك العنوان وتوصلينه لي على طول ما يحتاج وقت



بس توصلين دبي بسلامه إرسالي عناوينج ع sms ع الرقم المباشر 0555733533 
وسيتم إستلام طلبكم ثاني يوم الوصل إن شـــــــاء الله

----------


## هديل المشاعر

سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته

----------


## @غرايب@

عفوا حبيت أسأل مجموعة الآيسي هل تنباع كل منتج بروحه ولا لازم المجموعه كامله؟؟؟
وكم سعر كل منتج بروحه؟؟؟
وشو مكونات الكريم؟؟؟

وموووووووووووووووووفقه إن شاء الله....^^

----------


## إيمان العلي



----------


## إيمان العلي

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## أم بدور@

_

موفقة .........بإذن الله تعالى_

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> عفوا حبيت أسأل مجموعة الآيسي هل تنباع كل منتج بروحه ولا لازم المجموعه كامله؟؟؟
> وكم سعر كل منتج بروحه؟؟؟ 385
> وشو مكونات الكريم؟؟؟
>  بتلاقين رابط خاص له الموضوع 
> 
> وموووووووووووووووووفقه إن شاء الله....^^
> وياج تسلمين لا هان مرسالج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> _
> 
> موفقة .........بإذن الله تعالى_

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اللهم ,,
> 
> إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
> تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
> 
> وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
> وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
> وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
> 
> ...

----------


## uae13122



----------


## روضة11

بالتوفيق

----------


## روضة11

اااااااااااااب

----------


## روضة11

اااااااااااااااب

----------


## روحـ !

موفقــهـ....موفقــهـ

----------


## ام لوليتو

شكرا الله يوفقك يارب 
أحرجتيني عن جد بكرمك مو عارفه شلون اشكرك بصراحه الكلمات تخوني فهالوقت 
بالله اشكري لي ام محمد كثيييييييييييييييييييييييير قمه قمه بالتعامل و الاخلاق ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله
عسل الله يحفظها ...................
اعتذري لي منها موبايلي انفصل وما قدرت اكلمها واطمنها وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفه جدا ع سوء التفاهم اللي حصل وان شاء الله كل ما سافرت ع دبي طلبت منك
شكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> شكرا الله يوفقك يارب 
> أحرجتيني عن جد بكرمك مو عارفه شلون اشكرك بصراحه الكلمات تخوني فهالوقت 
> بالله اشكري لي ام محمد كثيييييييييييييييييييييييير قمه قمه بالتعامل و الاخلاق ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله
> عسل الله يحفظها ...................
> اعتذري لي منها موبايلي انفصل وما قدرت اكلمها واطمنها وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفه جدا ع سوء التفاهم اللي حصل وان شاء الله كل ما سافرت ع دبي طلبت منك
> شكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## βЯSŦẻẻĠ ĜїRℓ

بالتوفيج بالغالية
روعة روعة بمعنى الكلمة بس من قريت بعدني ما يربت

----------


## إيمان العلي



----------


## قمر ضاوي..!!

ماشاءالله 

الله يوفقج

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يوفقج حبيبتي
ويبعد عنج العين يارب

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

ما شاء الله ^_^ 

من متى وانا خاطريه اجرب اشتري من عندج هالمنتج ^^

من سنتين تقريبا ... 

ان شاء الله جريب بطلب منج ^^

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## قلب الإمارات~



----------


## ام الوفاء

موووووووووووفقه

----------


## احساسي معك

موفقه اختي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

السلام عليــcom 
تم فتح باب إستقبال طلابات وسيتم إرسال جميع طلابات
بتاريخ 1- 11 & 2- 11 إن شاء الله \ وكل ونتم بألف خير ..

----------


## عيونad

ماشاءالله تبارك الله 


الله يوفقج 


تشوقت صراحه اخذ منهم 


الغلا انا عندي نفس اثار الحبوب في كتفي من الخلف يعني في الظهر
اذا استخدم المجموعة تتوقعين بيختفون 
ويبيض بعد ؟

طبعا انا في حياتي ما سويت مغربي 



^^


عشان اطلب حق شعري وجسمي مرة وحده ^^

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ماشاءالله تبارك الله 
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج 
> 
> 
> تشوقت صراحه اخذ منهم 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يا هـــلا ويا غــلا فيكم
كباآر .. كباآر ..

----------


## سلمى قلبي

موفقة يالغالية

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

اللهم لك الحمد .. ولك الشكر .. ولك الفضل ..

----------


## شما المحيربي

بالتـــــــوفيق حـــــبوبة ^_^ 

:: للرفع ::

^
^
^

----------


## موزة الغفلي

موفقه

----------


## إيمان العلي

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## جرح وحداوي

بالتوفيق

----------


## طيرالأحزان

*مووووووفقه الغلااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## روح الصمت

انتووو اكييييد تتمصخرون 
تسوون دعاية و ترمسون و تكتبون و يوم نتصل نبا نطلب نحصل الرقم مقطوع
و يوم خبرناكم قلتووو بعد اسبوع بتاخذين رقم يديد و هالسالفه اكثر من شهر
و قلتلج ابا اطلب انزين و قلتي بتستلمين الطلبات في شهر 12 
اوكي الحين شهر 12 , شو الحل

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انتووو اكييييد تتمصخرون 
> تسوون دعاية و ترمسون و تكتبون و يوم نتصل نبا نطلب نحصل الرقم مقطوع
> و يوم خبرناكم قلتووو بعد اسبوع بتاخذين رقم يديد و هالسالفه اكثر من شهر
> و قلتلج ابا اطلب انزين و قلتي بتستلمين الطلبات في شهر 12 
> اوكي الحين شهر 12 , شو الحل


. الســــلام علـــيكم ..
عزيزتي ...
لتم إفتتاح إي منتج من منتجاتي .. حالج حال زبون لي ينتظر ( جديدي ) ..
ولطلب من إي منتجاتي أو للإستفسار عن طلبكم يرجى الإتصال بأم محمد 
ع الخط تجاري0567232525
والحل في الأخير لا تلتزمين بطلب أو رد ع طلبكم إلا في حال توفر ( طلب ) ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## صالون لانتانا للتجميل

مووووووووفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## سمرمر-1

جنااان الله يعطيييج العاافييه يــآ * آم مهرة * |

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله 
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله

استغفر الله

استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

*

----------


## عافك

*سبحان الله*

----------


## عافك

*الحمد الله*

----------


## عافك

*لا إله إلا الله*

----------


## عافك

*الله أكبـــــــر*

----------


## عافك

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

*الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله*

----------


## عافك

*.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر*

----------


## عافك

*

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس*

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

*" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت*

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم إني أصبحت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,*

----------


## عافك

*
.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*.
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

.*
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## عافك

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه}

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## عافك

*لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## عافك

سبحاااااااان الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

لاإله إلا الله

----------


## عافك

الله أكبـــــــــــــــــر

----------


## عافك

*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم..
لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم الا باحدى ثلاث...
الثيب الزاني والنفس بالنفس والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعه
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## عافك

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم...
من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر قليقل خيرا او ليصمت
ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم والاخر فليكرم جاره
ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخرفليكرم ضيفه
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## عافك

*
قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم
سبحان الله و بحمده
من قالها مائة مرة حطت خطاياه و ان كانت مثل زيد البحر
صدق رسول الله عليه الصلاه والسلام*

----------


## عافك

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
تنكح المراة لاربع
لمالها
ثم لجمالها
ثم لحسبها
ثم لدينها فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك
صدق رسول الله

----------


## عافك

*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " استوصوا بالنساء خيرا، فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج ما في الضلع أعلاه، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج، فاستوصوا بالنساء" متفق عليه
*****

----------


## عافك

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "اقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه و هو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء" رواه مسلم.
****

----------


## عافك

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم " رواه مسلم
****
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ما غرت على أحد من نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما غرت على خديجة رضي الله عنها ، وما رأيتها قط ، ولكن كان يكثر ذكرها ، وربما ذبح الشاة ثم يقطعها أعضاء ، ثم يبعثها في صدائق خديجة، فربما قلت له: كأن لم يكن في الدنيا إلا خديجة، فيقول : (( إنها كانت وكان لي منها ولد )) متفق عليه 
****
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## عافك

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " استوصوا بالنساء خيرا، فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج ما في الضلع أعلاه، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج، فاستوصوا بالنساء" متفق عليه
*****

----------


## عافك

*عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في الصفة فقال:"أيغدو أحدكم كل يوم إلى بطحان العقيق, فيأتي منه بناقتين كوماوين في غير إثم ولا قطيعة رحم, فقلنا يا رسول الله نحب ذلك قال : أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيتعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين , وثلاث خير له من ثلاث , وأربع خير له من أربع , ومن أعدادهن من الإبل" رواه مسلم وغيره
*

----------


## عافك

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "يجيء القرآن يوم القيامة فيقول: يا رب حله, فيلبس تاج الكرامة ثم يقول: يا رب زده, فيلبس حلة الكرامة, ثم يقول: يا رب ارض عنه فيرضى عنه فيقول: اقرأ وارق ويزاد بكل آية حسنة" رواه الترمذي والحاكم وصححه الألباني
*

----------


## عافك

*عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اقر علي القرآن فقلت : يا رسول الله اقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل , قال : إني أشتهي أن أسمعه من غيري فقرأت حتى إذا بلغت : "فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك علىهؤلاء شهيدا " فرفعت رأسي فرأيت دموعه تسيل" رواه البخاري ومسلم
*

----------


## عافك

_عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ".......وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله , يتلون كتاب الله , ويتدارسونه بينهم, إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة , وغشيتهم الرحمة , وحفتهم الملائكة , وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده " رواه مسلم وغيره
_

----------


## عافك

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## عافك

اب 
اب اب
اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب
اب اب
اب اب
اب اب

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

سبحاااااان الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## عافك

الله أكبــــــــــــر

----------


## عافك

..اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد..

----------


## عافك

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :- 
'من صلى علي في يوم ألف صلاة 
لم يمت حتى يبشر بالجنة '
*

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

حَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ

----------


## عافك

*وقال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :-'من صلى علي في يوم مائة مرة قضى الله 
له مائة حاجة :سبعين منها لآخرته وثلاثين منها لدنياه ' 
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

*

----------


## عافك

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه}

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*
up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up
*

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى أم مهرة ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

*

----------


## عافك

*ستغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

اللهم اجعلني افــضل مما يــظنون 
واغــفر لـــي مــا لا يعـــلمون

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ

----------


## عافك

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .*

----------


## عافك

*
up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

*

----------


## عافك

*..

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

*

----------


## عافك

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## عافك

* 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

أمينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

* 
...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,
*

----------


## عافك

*الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله
*

----------


## عافك

*
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

*الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

*

----------


## عافك

*
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس
*

----------


## عافك

*
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك
*

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

* لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير*

----------


## عافك

*
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
*

----------


## عافك

*
" اللهم إني أمسيت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك 
*

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

موفقة .........بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## عافك

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## عافك

.
اب 
اب اب
اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب
اب اب
اب اب
اب اب
اب اب

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".*

----------


## عافك

*" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته*

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

11111111111111111111

----------


## عافك

22222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

3333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

55555555555555555555

----------


## عافك

66666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

99999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

.


.


.


10

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عافك

* "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"*

----------


## عافك

* حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت*

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".*

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم إني أصبحت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

*" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته*

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ..

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

________________

----------


## عافك

****************************

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

##################

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .........

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

----------


## عافك

الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ

----------


## عافك

*
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



*

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*
up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up
*

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر*

----------


## عافك

* اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )
*

----------


## عافك

*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)*

----------


## عافك

*الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله*

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

* لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير*

----------


## عافك

*" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته*

----------


## عافك

111111111111111111111

----------


## عافك

22222222222222222

----------


## عافك

33333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

55555555555555555

----------


## عافك

66666666666666666

----------


## عافك

777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

88888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

>

>

>

10

----------


## عافك

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## عافك

تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عافك

ثرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عافك

فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايف

----------


## عافك

666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777

----------


## عافك

ثماااااااااااااااااااااااانية

----------


## عافك

999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

10

.

.

.

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

.

.

.

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

*


.

.

.

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*


.


.


.


استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله 

استغفر الله 

استغفر الله

.

.

.
*

----------


## عافك

>

>

>




<

<

<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ...

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

................................

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

:Allah Mos:

----------


## عافك

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

**********************************

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

:Allah Mos:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Amen:

----------


## عافك

:Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

...................................

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

********************************

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم لا تجعل بيني وبينك في رزقي أحدا سواك واجعلني أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وهب لي غنى لا يطغي وصحة لا تلهي.

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

#############################

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.........................................

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## badrya

ربي يوفقج يالغاااااليه...

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

* 
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*

----------


## عافك

* 
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

*

----------


## عافك

*

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

فوووووووووووووووق

فوووووووق 

فووق

----------


## عافك

لاحووووووووول ولاقوووووووووووووة الا بالله

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

((((((((((((((((((((((((((( للرفــــــــــع ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب


اب


اب


اب


اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ز

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـته*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

* .
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

111111111111111111111111

----------


## عافك

* .
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

* أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".*

----------


## عافك

* 
.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر*

----------


## عافك

*الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله
*

----------


## عافك

* ~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

*

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس
*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@2

----------


## عافك

* أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".*

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

...............................................ز

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .............

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟

؟

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

###############################

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق




فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق



فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## تووتانة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## تووتانة

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

___________________________________

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*************************************

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

رفع


رفع


رفع


رفع


رفع

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

************************************************

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

************************************************88

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## حرم حبيبي

وااااااايد تحمست خخخخخخخخخخ
اختي انتي مب فاتحة فيس الملتقى ؟

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

************************************************** ***

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

:Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته


>


>


>
 :Anotherone: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

:Kafara:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>


>


>
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>


>


>
 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah: 

>


>


>

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone: 
 :Astaghfor: 
 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

>



>




>





 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor: 


>




>




>

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

>



>




>




 :Allah Mos:

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan: 


>



>


>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".*

----------


## عافك

* " اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت*

----------


## عافك

* حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an: 


استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر


 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan: 


أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".


 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah: 


۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞


 :MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Ozkorallah: 




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


 :Ozkorallah:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah: 




الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^ _ ^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

,


,



,


 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

##################################

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah: 


>


?



>


 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an: 




.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Amen: 



۞*اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*



 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

* 



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



*

----------


## عافك

* 




~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





*

----------


## عافك

* 





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس







*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

:Allah Mos: 
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 

>


<


>



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


.


.


.




آميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

>


>


>


 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah: 


<


<


<

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## القرده الشقيه

6_6__

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

*

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


_______________________________

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك 


___________________________

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

________________________________


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



__________________________________


استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر


______________________________________


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor: 


>


>


>

----------


## عافك

>


>


>



 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

*>


>



>



" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته*

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



>


 :Rasool1: 

>



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

(((((((((((((((((  :Allah Mos:  )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

*

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< رفع >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

>


>


>

----------


## عافك

<


<


<

----------


## عافك

<

<

<

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

* .
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

*

----------


## عافك

* للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

* للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## كسوله وادلع

موفقه الغلاااا

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

* للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

* 
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرف*ع

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

.....
........

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

.......

...

.

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

*1111111111111111111111111*

----------


## عافك

*2222222222222222222*

----------


## عافك

*333333333333333333333333*

----------


## عافك

*4444444444444444444444*

----------


## عافك

*5555555555555555555555*

----------


## عافك

*666666666666666666666666*

----------


## عافك

*7777777777777777777777777*

----------


## عافك

*888888888888888888888*

----------


## عافك

*9999999999999999999999*

----------


## عافك

.


.


.


*10*

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااب

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين









































استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين









































استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين









































استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين









































استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





’ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين









































استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





â€™ظ…ظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظ†









































ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





â€™ظ…ظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظ†









































ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





â€™ظ…ظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظ†






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





â€™ظ…ظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

*ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

*

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

:Sob7an:

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

M<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

'



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله
*

----------


## عافك

*
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكب*ر

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

*اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )*

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه










استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه










استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

***********************************

----------


## عافك

*111111111111111111111111*

----------


## عافك

*222222222222222222222222*

----------


## عافك

*333333333333333333333333*

----------


## عافك

*44444444444444444444444*

----------


## عافك

*555555555555555555555555555*

----------


## عافك

>


>

>

----------


## عافك

*66666666666666666666666*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*777777777777777777777777*

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

88888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

>


>


>



*10*

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

**********************************************

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )




اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )


اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )




اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )



اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )


اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )




اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )



اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )



آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞





۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞






۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞






۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞





۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞





آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

.


.



.
 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

<



<



<




 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞



آميييييييييييييييين

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

* ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞*

----------


## عافك

*
۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞
*

----------


## عافك

>



 :MashaAllah: 



>

----------


## عافك

>>


 :Anotherone: 



>>

----------


## عافك

>>>



 :Sobhan: 



>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>



 :Sob7an: 




>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>



 :Kafara: 



>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>



 :Allah Mos: 



>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>




 :Rasool1: 




>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>



<



>



 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

>


>


>



 :Rad:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>  :MashaAllah:  >>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

( ..........  :Rasool1:  ............. )

----------


## عافك

؟


؟



؟



 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

؟


؟


؟



 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah: 



.



.


.

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an: 



.



.



.

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## عافك

#################################

----------


## عافك

*************************************************

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

####################################

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه








استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه









استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

اب



اب




اب

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

................................

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## عافك

اب


اب



اب



اب

----------


## عافك

################################3

----------


## عافك

**************************************************

----------


## عافك

<


<



<



 :MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

>



>



>



 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

##############################

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

" اللهم إني أصبحت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

************************************************** **

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

##################################

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله







.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

>


>


>



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك 


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك 


\
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر





.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


 
~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


?????????????

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


????????????

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>???????????

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Sob7an: 





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :MashaAllah: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



?????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

 :Sobhan: 



اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Sob7an: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~



 :Anotherone: 

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Astaghfor: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Sobhan: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :AlhamduleAllah: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :SubhanAllah: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Anotherone: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~



 :AlhamduleAllah: 

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~



 :Rasool1: 

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~



 :Sob7an: 

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Astaghfor: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Laalahalaallah: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

 :Anotherone: 



اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~



 :Rad: 

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


 :Ast Green: 


اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~





اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته 


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

**************************************************


.


.


.


 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


.



.


.



 :Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

............................

----------


## عافك

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

^&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

************************************************

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر








الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر








الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر







الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر






الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<< للرفـــــــــــــــع >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????


???????????????????

??????????

??? 

?

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق


فوووووووووووووووووق 

 فوووووق

فوق

----------


## عافك

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 


اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 


اب ب اب اب اب اب اب 

اب اب اب 

اب

----------


## عافك

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررف ع

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع


ررررررررررررررررررررفع

رررررررفع

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

*************************************************

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~




~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.................................................. .............

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.................................................. ..........

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووق

























































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووق










































































اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وق


































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووق








































































































































































































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق












































































































































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عافك

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah: 


>


>


>


 :Allah Mos: 



<


<



<




 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

************************************************** **************

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$44 44

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






































































































.................





































<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



















































?????????????












































>>>>>>>>>>>>>





















<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<






























>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..











































??????????????








































>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




























<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,


















































































???????????????????????
























































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووق



















































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووق














































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووق








































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووق






































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووق































































فففففففففففففففففففففففففووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

>







>





>







?


?


?

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

>


>


>







>



<



>







>


>


>

----------


## عافك

>


>



>





 :Anotherone: 


>


>


>




 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله







استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4

----------


## عافك

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخــــــــــــــرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيســــــــــــــــــــــــره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيــــــــــــــه) O.o°•

----------


## عافك

يارب ..
إجعلني أعيش حلمي واقعاً ..

يارب .. وإني لأثق بك ..
فرسم في قلبي انواع الفرحة والسعادة ..
وأمطرني بحبك وقربك ..

و إرزقني حسن التوكل عليك ..

أفوض أمري إليك ..
سبحانك لا ملجأ منك إلا إليك ..


اللهُمْ آمِينْ

----------


## كتكوته الامارات

الله يوفقج

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

رررررررررررررررررفـــع

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر


استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله






استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق










































































































































































































































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
































































































































































































































































































































اب

----------


## عافك

اب


























































































اب


































































































اب








































































































اب اب اب 






























































؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق ^^^^^^^^^^











































































































































فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

----------


## النرجس

ربي يوفقج

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق ^^^^^^^^^^











































































































































فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

*^___^ >>>>>>>> رفع رفع رفع >>>>>> ^____ ^*

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووق

















































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووق









































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووق





























































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووق



































































..................................

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووق




^^^^^^^^^^^^_____________________^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووق






فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق










فووووووووووووووق

 :SalamAlikom: 







؟
 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah: 







؟
 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone: 


>


>


>
 :Anotherone: 


>


>


>
 :Allah Mos:

----------


## عافك

:Kafara:

----------


## عافك

>

>



>
>



>
>
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan: 


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







>


>


.
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,



...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,



...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,



...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,




...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

??????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## وعد الشامسي

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



?????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه .......


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"


"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)








( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]


( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]

( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]


( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]

( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]




( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]



( ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط·ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظٹظ… ) 
[ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظٹظڈظ‘ظˆظ…ظڈ ظ„ط§ظژ طھظژط£ظ’ط®ظڈط°ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط³ظگظ†ظژط©ظŒ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظ†ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظŒ ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظگ ظ…ظژظ† ط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹ ظٹظژط´ظ’ظپظژط¹ظڈ ط¹ظگظ†ظ’ط¯ظژظ‡ظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگط¥ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظگظ‡ظگ ظٹظژط¹ظ’ظ„ظژظ…ظڈ ظ…ظژط§ ط¨ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژ ط£ظژظٹظ’ط¯ظگظٹظ‡ظگظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظ’ظپظژظ‡ظڈظ…ظ’ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظڈط­ظگظٹط·ظڈظˆظ†ظژ ط¨ظگط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ…ظگظ‘ظ†ظ’ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظ‡ظگ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ظژظ‘ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§! ط´ظژط§ط، ظˆظژط³ظگط¹ظژ ظƒظڈط±ظ’ط³ظگظٹظڈظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظژط§ظˆظژط§طھظگ ظˆظژط§ظ„ط£ظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ظژ ظٹظژط¤ظڈظˆط¯ظڈظ‡ظڈ ط­ظگظپظ’ط¸ظڈظ‡ظڈظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…]

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).










ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).













ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰


 
ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).










ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).












ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (١) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (٢) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (٣) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (٤) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (٥)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم إني أمسيت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..






لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..







لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..

----------


## عافك

لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..





لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..



لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..

----------


## عافك

لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..





لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..



لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..

----------


## عافك

سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)




سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)




سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)

----------


## عافك

سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)




سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)




سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم














































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم













































































سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ....... سط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ....... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط³ط®ط± ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط²ط§ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ظˆط³ط§ط¹ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظƒظ„ طµط¹ط¨ ظˆظٹط³ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظƒظ„ ط¹ط³ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ‚ط°ظپ ظپظٹ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ظٹ ط±ط¬ط§ط¦ظƒ ظˆط£ظ‚ط·ط¹ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ظ† ط³ظˆط§ظƒ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ط£ط±ط¬ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ط§ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ طŒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ…ط§ط¶ط¹ظپطھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ظˆطھظٹ ظˆظ‚طµط± ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… طھظ†طھظ‡ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط±ط؛ط¨طھظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… طھط¨ظ„ط؛ظ‡ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„طھظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¬ط±ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ط³ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط£ط¹ط·ظٹطھ ط£ط­ط¯ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظ‚ظٹظ† ظپط®طµظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ظٹط§ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:Kafara:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## أم حمـد .

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




.................................................. ..............................................






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



.................................................. .................................................. ......




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

.................................................. .................................................




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>


>


>





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



<


<


<




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>


>


>




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



<


<


<




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>


>


>




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)





.


.





بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


.


.






بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


>

>

>




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


<

<

<




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

----------


## عافك

*(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)









(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

(سبحان الله 
والحمد لله 
ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)*

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


*

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 

 :Rasool1: 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


 :Ozkorallah: 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد 





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما 

باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞





۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞





۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞



۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞




۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞


۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا








استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>


>


>




 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

----------


## عافك

(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
اللظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط¥طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ...
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

?????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



*

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


.................................................. ...................................




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



????????????????????????????


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


طŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒ طŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒ


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


.................................................. ...................



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
 
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين








سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين








سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

?????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.................................................. .............................

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§


ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه
 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯







ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯







ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯







ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯







ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¨ظ†ط§ ط±ط§ط­ظ… .. ظˆظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ€ط°ط¨ظ†ط§ ظپط£ظ†طھ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¯ط± .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھط¨ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ط؛ظ€ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ€ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ ط¬ط§ط، ظ…ظ†ظƒط± ظˆ ظ†ظƒظٹط±.. ظˆط£ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ ط¹ظ€ظ„ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ„ظ‡ظ…ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨.. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط«ط¨طھظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ط© .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… ظٹظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط، ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ظٹظ‡.. ظˆط£ظ…ظ‡ ظˆط£ط¨ظٹظ‡ .. 

ظˆطµط§ط­ط¨طھظ‡ ظˆط¨ظ†ظٹظ‡.. ظ„ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ط±ظٹط، ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ… ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط´ط£ظ† ظٹط؛ظ†ظٹظ‡ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„طھظپطھ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظ‚.. ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظƒ ظٹظˆظ…ط¦ط° ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ظ‚ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط¤ط§ظ„.. ظˆط®ط§ظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ„.. ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظپط¹ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¬ط§ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظٹط§ظ„ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط£ظˆط±ظٹظ†ط§ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ط¨.. ظˆط؛ظ„ظ‚طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط¨ظˆط§ط¨.. ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظˆط­ط´ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط­ط¯ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ط³ط§ط¨.. 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط±ط­ظ…ظ†ط§ ظٹظˆظ… طھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ظ†ظ… ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ…طھظ„ط£طھ.. ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‡ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ط²ظٹط¯ .. 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط§ط؛ظ€ظپظ€ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ظ„ظ…ط§طھ

----------


## عافك

اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات



اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## عافك

اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## عافك

اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات




اللهم ارحمنا فأنت بنا راحم .. ولا تعـذبنا فأنت عـلينا قادر .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تبدل الأرض غـير الأرض والسماوات .. 

اللهـم إذا جاء منكر و نكير.. وألقيا عـلينا السؤال.. اللهم ألهمنا الجواب.. 

اللهم ثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفى الآخرة .. 

اللهم ارحمنا يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.. وأمه وأبيه .. 

وصاحبته وبنيه.. لكل أمريء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا التفت الساق بالساق.. إلى ربك يومئذ المساق .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أقمنا للسؤال.. وخاننا المقال.. ولا ينفع مال ولا جاه ولا عيال .. 

اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب.. وغلقت من القبور الأبواب.. فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب.. 
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت.. وتقول هل من مزيد .. 

اللهم اغـفـر للمسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد







اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد







اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد







اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد






اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯







ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظˆظ„

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
 
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


?????????????????

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> فوووووووووووووووق <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


.......................................

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس



 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها
 
اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


.















































.
















































































































































































استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا































































































































استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

...........................................

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§



ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§




ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Kafara:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته






.................................................. ...

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته






 :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته







سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





 :Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




 :Rasool1: 


>


 :Anotherone: 


>


 :Ast Green:

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

#########################

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر





سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر





سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله واللظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.................................................. .......

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>>>>>>>>>> ط±ظپط¹ <<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .......................

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

##################################

----------


## عافك

(((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))) ))

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

###############################

----------


## عافك

**************************************************

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا








استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

طŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒطŒ طŒطŒطŒطŒطŒ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

طںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطںطں

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.................................................. .....ط²

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

################################

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ....................

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم إني أمسيت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله







الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله




الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله


 :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع






 .
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع






.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



.............................

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

...............

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????

----------


## عافك

/............................

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

############################

----------


## عافك

#W###################

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹
ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹ ظ„ظ„ط±ظپط¹

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

>>>

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

؟؟

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

...

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

,,,,,

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


،،،،

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


,,,,

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


<<<

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

>>>

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

...

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


....

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع



///

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

<<<

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


>>>

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع


###

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا









استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا









استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا










استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا









استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا









استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا









استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا








استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه
 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا










استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا










استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا







استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§










ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§










ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡
 
ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§









ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§








ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§





ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§







ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§






ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ طھط±ظƒظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ظ†ط³ط§ظ† ط¸ظ„ظ€ظ…ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµط§ظ„ط­ ط¬ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظˆطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ط§ظ„ظ… طµط§ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¨طھظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ط± ط£ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط§طµط­ ط£ظ‡ظ†ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ ط³ط¦ظ€ظ…ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط²ظˆط± ظ†ط·ظ‚طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ظ‚ ط£ط¶ظ€ظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط§ط·ظ„ ط§طھط¨ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط£ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط¯ط±طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ…ظٹط± ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³ط± ط£ظپط´ظ€ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط£ظ…ظٹظ† ط®ط¯ط¹ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظˆط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ظ„ظ€ظ€ظپظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ†طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط§ظ…ط±ط¦ ط®ط°ظ„ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ طµظˆط§ط¨ ظƒطھظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط®ط·ط£ طھظپظˆظ‡ظ€ظ€طھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ‡طھظƒطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط³طھط± ظپط¶ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط­ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ„ط؛ظˆ ط³ظ…ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط­ط±ط§ظ… ظ†ط¸ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ظ„ظ‡ظˆطھ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¥ط«ظ€ظ€ظ… ظپظ€ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ„طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†طµط­ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ .... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ†ظ€ط³ظ€ظ€ظٹظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط´ظƒ ط£ط·ط¹ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¸ظ† ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¶ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¹ط±ظپطھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¯ظٹظ€ظ€ظ† ط£ظ‡ظ…ظ€ظ€ظ„ظ€ظ€طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ طھط¨طھ ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ ... ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظˆط¹ظ€ظ€ط¯طھظ€ظ€ظ€ظƒ ط¨ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ‡ ط«ظ… ط¹ط¯طھ ظپظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ط£ظˆظپظ‰ ط¨ظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط£ط±ط¯طھ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط¬ظ‡ظƒ ظپط®ط§ظ„ط·ظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ†ط¹ظ…ط© ط£ظ†ط¹ظ…طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ط³طھط¹ظ†طھ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¹طµظٹطھظƒ

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط°ظ†ط¨ ط£ط°ظ†ط¨طھظ‡ ظپظٹ ط¶ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط³ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظٹظ„
ظپظٹ ظ…ظ„ط£ ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ ط£ظˆ ط³ط±ط§ظ‹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظٹط©

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط­ظ‚

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط³ظڈظ€ط¦ظ€ظ„ظ€طھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظپظƒطھظ…طھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ„ظ… ط£ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظˆ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡

ط§ط³طھط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ظپط±ط¶ ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظ‡ ط§طھط¨ط¹طھظ‡ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ظ…ط­طھ ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط·ط£ ظپظٹ ط­ظ‚ظٹ ظپط£ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

ظˆطµظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…  ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

 
ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ
 
ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)




ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

 
ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)





ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)






ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)



ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)


ط¨ظگط³ظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظ’ظ…ظژظ†ظگ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط­ظگظٹظ…ظگ

ظ‚ظڈظ„ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ظپظژظ„ظژظ‚ظگ (1) ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظژ (2) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط؛ظژط§ط³ظگظ‚ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژ (3) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ظپظژظ‘ط§ط«ظژط§طھظگ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظڈظ‚ظژط¯ظگ (4) ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط´ظژط±ظگظ‘ ط­ظژط§ط³ظگط¯ظچ ط¥ظگط°ظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژط¯ظژ (5)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

*ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…*

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>


>


>





>


>


>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>

>

>




>


>


>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>

>

>




>


>


>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>


>


>





<


<

<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>


>


>






>

>


>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>


>


>






<


<


<





>


>


>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>


>


>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا













استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا












استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا














استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا










استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا














استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا










استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا













استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا











استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر








سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر







سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر








سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر








سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم











سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم









سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…











ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…











ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…













ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…












ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…










ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±














ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±














ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±






















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر





















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
















































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†











































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†







































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†








































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†














































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†














































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

*ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†














































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†














































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





















































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





























































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹



"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†*

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

.................................................. .........................

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

???????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

#################################

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

؟...........................................؟

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

#################################

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

.......................................

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر














سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
































سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## تووتانة

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)











بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)















بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## تووتانة

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## تووتانة

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## تووتانة

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم











سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم











سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم











سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم










سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم































سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم































سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
























سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## Grass

موووفقه

----------


## almzoon

بالتوفيق يااارب

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,



....................

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .ز

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






............................

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم








؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





.......................................

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







.............................

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## jwelle

*موفقه*

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

؟

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .....ز

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

.

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ظ

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

8888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

9999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

33333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

111111111111111113333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

777777777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

555555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## عافك

222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

44444445666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

####################################

----------


## عافك

/>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

66666666666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

88888888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????//

----------


## عافك

7777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

88888888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

9999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

2222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

99999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

######################################

----------


## عافك

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

7777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

.................................................. .................

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

8888888888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777777777777777v

----------


## عافك

################################3

----------


## عافك

99999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,و

----------


## عافك

55555555555555555555

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

9999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

66666666666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

111111111111111111111111111

----------


## عافك

**************************************************

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ....

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

................................................زز زززز

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

77777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## عافك

4444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

:Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ز

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

6666666677777777777776666666666777777777

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!1

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

5555555555555555444444444444455555555555444444444

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ........................

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

44444444445555555555555544444444445555555555

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ......

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

\\\\||///
\\‘(°_°)‘//
--- oOOo----------------------
اللهمّ لآتُعلق قلبـيْ بمآ ليس لي و أجعل لي فيمآ أحِب نصيب !
-----------------------oOOo---
|_|_|
|| ||
|| ||
|| ||
ooO Oo

----------


## عافك

\\\\||///
\\‘(°_°)‘//
--- oOOo----------------------
اللهمّ لآتُعلق قلبـيْ بمآ ليس لي و أجعل لي فيمآ أحِب نصيب !
-----------------------oOOo---
|_|_|
|| ||
|| ||
|| ||
ooO Oo

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## عافك

666666666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

5555555555555555555555555555

----------


## عافك

9999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## عافك

666666666666666666666666666666666

----------


## عافك

............................................زز

----------


## عافك

44444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عافك

88888888888888888888888888

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????/

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ..........................

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

^__________________________________________^

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

##################################

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

*
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله
*

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله


.

----------


## عافك

^_________________________________________________ __^

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

*الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله
*

----------


## عافك

*الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله
*

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



........

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


..

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


.

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


///

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


...

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


???

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



>>>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



///

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




؟.؟

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً






؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً







"""""""""""

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً



>>>

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً





???????????

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



.

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




////////////////////

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته







،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته







///

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته






,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ......................

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)




...........

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)




::::::::::::

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)





.........................

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)




>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)






"""""""""""""

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)






???????????

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)






KKKKKKKKKK

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

K لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول K

----------


## عافك

K لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول K

----------


## فطـــامي 750

Up Up U p 

آآللّهم آرزقهــآآ رزقــاً طيـــبـاً 

ووفقـــكـ آآللّه  :Smile:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## =ريم قطر=

ممكن رقمج اختي

----------


## 3hoOod

حبيبتي المنتج يخفف من تشقات الحمل

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## الغزال2009

موفقة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يا الله
يا كريم
يا أول
يا آخر
يا مجيب 

يا فارج الهمّ، 

ويا كاشف الغمّ، 

فرّج همي ويسّر أمري 

وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي 

وارزقني من حيث 

لا أحتسب يا ربّ العالمين

----------


## الأنتيكة

السلام عليج اختي ام مهرة

من يومين طرشت رسالة طلبية بس مارديتي علي واتصلت في ام محمد ابغي اطلب عن طريقها وبعد ماردت علي

اتمنى اني احصل رد سريع منج

----------


## باربي

الله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليج اختي ام مهرة
> 
> من يومين طرشت رسالة طلبية بس مارديتي علي واتصلت في ام محمد ابغي اطلب عن طريقها وبعد ماردت علي
> 
> اتمنى اني احصل رد سريع منج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

مووووووفقة

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عيونad

ان شاءالله قريب اكتب لكم النتايج المرضيه 


ربي يوفقج

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ان شاءالله قريب اكتب لكم النتايج المرضيه 
> نتشرف بذلك وننتظر نتائجكم ..
> ربي يوفقج
> ويآج تسلمين ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## أم بشر

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## السيدة الحلوه

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## دلع ريلها

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## احساس البحرين

في توصيل لخارج الامارات ..؟

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## $ ام ناصر $

سبحان الله والحمد الله والله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ريم اسيح

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي أنت الميسر وأنت المسهل سهل أمري وحقق مطلبي وسخر لي ماهو خير لي

----------


## تريفت

جديد في دبي
بيع الملابس الداخلية ذات جودة عالية وصنع فرنسي في منازلكن وبين اصدقاءكن
بعد التجربة الناجحة في مجال بيع الملابس الداخلية في المنازل و بين الاصدقاء داخل فرنسا 
فكرنا في نسخ الفكرة في دبي و نحن الان نبحث عن بائعات متخصصات في البيع عن طريق العلاقات الخاصة 
باعتبار هذا الموقع رائد في هذا المجال قررنا ان نراسل مجموعة من الاعضاء في المنتدى
اذا كنت مهتمة للعمل معنا بحكم العلاقة مع صديقاتك و زبائنك
راسلينا لمزيد من المعلومات و كذا لنرسل لك قائمة موسم صيف 2013
www.luxam-france.fr
[email protected]
https://www.facebook.com/luxam.emirate

----------


## تريفت

[SIZE=6]جديد في دبيبيع الملابس الداخلية ذات جودة عالية وصنع فرنسي في منازلكن وبين اصدقاءكنبعد التجربة الناجحة في مجال بيع الملابس الداخلية في المنازل و بين الاصدقاء داخل فرنسا فكرنا في نسخ الفكرة في دبي نزولا عند رغباتكن لاننا نعرف انكن تواجهن صعوبات في الاقتناء و الاختيار داخل المحلات باعتبار هذا الموقع رائد في هذا المجال قررنا ان نراسلكن من خلالهاذا كنت مهتمة راسلينا لمزيد من المعلومات و كذا لنرسل لك قائمة موسم صيف 2013[*****[email protected][*****

----------


## ام غايوتى

الموضوع كمل 1000 مشاركة ... يغلق

----------

